# my PRECIOUSSSS!



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

HI, liebe Küssties!

Seit heute spreche ich ein scharfes "S" da ich esss nun habe:
MY PRECIOUS!






Für das Zustandekommen dieses Umstandes danke ich nochmal allen Beteiligten!  #6 

Heute sollte eigentlich auch gleich Einweihung sein.. aber der Wind/Sturm/Orkan hat uns da leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht!

So, Belly-KüstenBoardies: ab jetzt könnt Ihr mit mir rechnen!
Wann auch immer die Premiere sein wird, ich bin derartig hibbelig...

Geschlafen wird heute nicht im Bett, ich denke, Smeagol wird auf seinem neues Preciousss nächtigen  #6 

thesmeagoltor "ssssss"  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Goil Sönke!!!!!!! and the avatar too :q 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6 
Schwimmweste, Anker, Doppelhubkolbenpumpe etc. hast du schon?


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi Tim,

ich bin noch ziemlich rot (vom Aufpusten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und vor Aufregung  |bla: )

Zwar bin ich jetzt verarmt - aber eine Weste und Anker habe ich schon.
Flossen habe ich bestellt, aber die Lieferung kann sich noch etwas verzögern. |uhoh:  Solange kann ich aber bei Locke "schnorren"  #6 



> Doppelhubkolbenpumpe


Bitte WEN, Werner?  :q 
Ich habe mir so eine zum Draufrumlatschen gegönnt; muss jetzt  nur noch einen halbwegs passenden Aufsatz besorgen.

*ssssSSS*


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Fußpumpe ist nicht so gut .






Bekommst du im Baumarkt etc für kleines Geld und ist wohl das leichteste und schnellste am Markt.


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Right, danke!
Dann schau ich mal vorbei beim Baumarkt und schau mal...

 |wavey:


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Cool Sönke

Hoffentlich trifft man sich mal an der Küste.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Gratulation Sönke......dann haben wir ja nur noch Herrn B und Herrn B (MB und Brösel), die wir am Strand zurücklassen müssen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Freue mich auf unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt  #h


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,

@Bonifaz: ja- dat wär was! Vor allem habe ich heute gehört, dass "Paddler" rund 30 Minuten eher am Angelort ankommen als "Flössler"  |kopfkrat 

@Diggler: und ich mich erst!! Lausche schon ständig am Fenster, ob der Wind nachlässt  #q 
 |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

@Gollum: na dann mal herzzzlichen Glückwunschschsch zzzum Belly :m 

@Diggler: wenn ich alles so könnte wie ich wollte... wären Broesel und Mario die letzten anständigen Menschen auf diesem Planeten  

Grußßß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> @Diggler: wenn ich alles so könnte wie ich wollte... wären Broesel und Mario die letzten anständigen Menschen auf diesem Planeten



Michael, ich bleibe garantiert anständig...bzw. "bodenständig"..am Strand..
 |wavey: 

@thesmeagoltor "ssssss"
na dann...alles Gute mit dieser Gummiente, auch wenn du mich jetzt schon wieder im Stich läßt... :c  |supergri 

Aber ich habe mal in die Zukunft gschaut...und meine Glaskugel sagt: (siehe Anhang)...dafür, dass du MichaelB und mich einfach so am Strand stehen läßt...#y 

nene..im Ernst, das Wünsche ich dir natürlich nicht... #h . Mögest immer genügend Wasser unter die Paddels haben... :m


----------



## Locke (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@broesel
Goiles Foto! #6

Ein Problem gilt noch zu lösen. Damit der Herr Tor die Dorsche nicht ständig anfüttert, brauchen wir nur noch etwas, was im Radius von 10 Metern Ententeich ums Belly simuliert! 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

@Broesel:  |muahah: Genial wie immer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zudem lassen wir doch Niemanden im Stich nich! 
Vor allem Herr BMichael ist herzlich eingeladen, mein Belly wann immer er will zu missbrauchen, weil er (glaube ich) nicht ganz so Broesel-kategorisch ist....( |kopfkrat )

Zudem werde ich mit Sicherheit (aus selbiger) recht häufig an Land bleiben...

So, wenn nun jemand bitte Lockes Posting beantworten würde...    :q


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Glückwunsch Sönke !!!

Michael, Jörg und ich werden dann am Ufer auf das warten was ihr so auf und zu treibt ! 
Ich zähle mich nur zu 50% zur BB-Fraktion. Mein Belly lagert in Schweden und wird nur im Süßwasser eingesätzt !


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

sauber Sönke#6
Ich wünsch dir immer ´ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Arsch
Und lass das mit der Fußpumpe, ist großer Mist. Ich habe 6,99€ für meine Doppelkolbenhubpumpe 2x2Liter bezahlt. Wenn du dann im Baumarkt bist kannst du gleich in der Gartenschlauchabteilung ´nen Adapterschlauch besorgen der mit leichtem Druck auf deine Ventilspitze passt. Innendurchmesser ca.1,0-1,5cm.
Würd mich über ne gemeinsame Tour sehr freuen.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Mario: nachdem mir Locke erzählt hat, wie die Reissverschlüsse bei Reppi aussehen ist ein reiner Süßwassereinsatz sicherlich Belly-schonend.. but no way ->ich bin schon sooo gespannt!

@Ace: danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich gleich morgen in Angriff nehmen (und die Fußpumpe meiner Nachbarin zum Üben geben oder so... :q ) und eine Bellytour wäre natürlich ein Traum!
Spätestens beim nächsten Treffen - welches ( so es denn vor Mitte Mai stattfindet) BITTEBITTE an einem SONNTAG stattfindet, da habe ich nämlich vorerst Zeit!!


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem Herr BMichael ist herzlich eingeladen, mein Belly wann immer er will zu missbrauchen, weil er (glaube ich) nicht ganz so Broesel-kategorisch ist...


 #t #t  Ich bin gerührt/-ehrt :m  und so broeselgorisch bin ich nun wirklich nicht #d  aber da man ja leider nicht alles haben kann... außerdem liebe ich das Brandungsangeln, das Ansitzangeln auf Aal und Butt im Hafen, das Spinangeln... und meine Familie #h 

@Locke: wenn ich nun ganz schnell Kreise um den ichhassewellentor herum rennen täte? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ thesmeagoltor

auch von mir ein Glückwunsch an den zukünftigen "Sesselfurzer."


Vielleicht schaffen wir es doch mal zusammen an die Küste.  

Ich kann mir sicherlich im Januar mal einen Werktag in der Woche freischeffeln.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JosiHH (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Streiche Sönke, setze Josi...
Meins ist ebenso grün und ebenso frisch.
.. und ich ebenso hibbelig auf die Erst-wässerung.
Also Belly-Kolledschi... auch von mir nochmal: Immer ne Flossenbreite Wasser unterm Poscher.
Zum Kolonne-Fahren bin ich immer zu haben. Welcher Sonntag solls denn sein?

Josi


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@BrandungsB: 





> wenn ich nun ganz schnell Kreise um den ichhassewellentor herum rennen täte?


 You be Jesus or what? Walking on water? DANNN könnte ich Dich ja eigentlich zum Raus/Reinpaddeln als eine Art Außenboard(i)er benutzen..!?

@AndreasB: Dann wirbel mal den Wind weg und sag zeitig Bescheid... weil der Januar ist leider ziemlich Probenvoll...

@Josi: am besten gleich der nächste So    wenn der Wind nachlässt.. schaunwamal wie  Du den Samstag überstehst  #6 *neid*
Dir ebensoviel Wasser unterm "Furzelkissen" wie Andreas so schön schrieb...


----------



## Smallmouth (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hallo Soenke und Uwe ,

freut mich, das alles mit dem Zusammenbau geklappt hat und alles o.k. ist. Wuensche euch eine sichere und erfolgreiche Jungfernfahrt .
Hoffentlich läßt der Sturm bald nach , damit das Boot dann auch endlich naß wird
Ich warte natuerlich auf ausfuehrliche Testberichte.

Viel Spass


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@smallmouth_: You'll get 'em you bet!!

WEG STURM!! WEG!!!  :g 

 |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem Herr BMichael ist herzlich eingeladen, mein Belly wann immer er will zu missbrauchen, weil er (glaube ich) nicht ganz so Broesel-kategorisch ist....( |kopfkrat )


Jaja..versuch mal wieder nen Keil zwischen die letzten Strandläufer zu treiben...Sack Du!...:q ..und überhaupt, was soll büdde das "Broesel-kategorisch" heißen..hää?



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerührt/-ehrt  und so broeselgorisch bin ich nun wirklich nicht


Und du fällst mir auch noch in den Rücken...  |kopfkrat :c
Aber ich bin und bleibe ein eiserner Strandläufer...strampelt Euch mal alle nen Wolf, während ich gemütlich am Grill sitze (zumindest bei unseren Treffen)und die Mefos vonne Uferkante picke... |rolleyes  :q


----------



## Reppi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mensch Sönke, 
das wichtigste haste nun vergessen !!!!!!
Du brauchst ein Fili-Messer, denn nun ist schluß mir der fischlosen Zeit !!
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was Du gegen meine Nähte hast... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat   
Gruß Uwe

SONNTAG ???????? #6


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi

@Broeseltorisch: 





> was soll büdde das "Broesel-kategorisch" heißen..hää?


ahm...



> Aber ich bin und bleibe ein eiserner Strandläufer...


...wirklich keine Ahnung, was wir gemeint haben könnten... :q 
[TRICK] meinst Du nicht, dass man vom Wasser aus ganz andere, neuartige, spannende BILDIMPRESSIONEN bekommen könnte?[/TRICK]

@Rosti: ICH hab gar nix gegen Deine Nähte - habe nur den ollen Locke zitiert   

SONNTAG ????????


----------



## Reppi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Der olle Locke hat sich vergugggt !! :q 
Sonntag; mal schauen wo uns der Wind hin weht........
Melde mich ..


----------



## JosiHH (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Der olle Locke hat sich vergugggt !! :q



Richtig, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (Belly-Schnorren in DD) waren da nicht mal mehr Reißverschlüsse, mur noch weiße Krusten |supergri 

Die von Medo sahen noch als wie frisch eingenäht (Belly-Schnorren FL-Förde).
Liegt bestimmt an dem Töpfchen Vaseline, das ich in der Tasche neben dem Rollanker gefunden habe.

Josi
(Bis neulich noch Belly-Schnorrer)


----------



## JosiHH (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Josi: am besten gleich der nächste So    wenn der Wind nachlässt.. schaunwamal wie  Du den Samstag überstehst  #6 *neid*
> Dir ebensoviel Wasser unterm "Furzelkissen" wie Andreas so schön schrieb...



Könnte was werden mit Sonntag. So wie ich das verstanden habe wird das am 8. eh nix mit Belly-Schippern  |kopfkrat
(Zicken da rum |supergri ). 
Also wann und wo und wer?

Wetter.com sagt: Stabiler WInd aus Süd-West. Bis Samstag 6Bft, ab Sonntag 5.
Kauf mir schon mal den 10 kg-Anker mit Kette

Josi


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

warten wie mal die Wetterentwicklung ab... *bet*

Habe in 3 Baumärkten keine DoppelschubHubPneuKnebelpumpe gefunden.
Habe aber, Ace' Rat folgend, einen Schlauch gekauft, der Perfekt an Pumpe und "Einblasrohr" am Belly passt.
Vorerst wird also Fußgepumpt  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## AndreasB (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi Sönke,


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Habe in 3 Baumärkten keine DoppelschubHubPneuKnebelpumpe gefunden.
> Habe aber, Ace' Rat folgend, einen Schlauch gekauft, der Perfekt an Pumpe und "Einblasrohr" am Belly passt.
> Vorerst wird also Fußgepumpt  #6


Falls Deine Gerd Müller Waden nach dem Aufpumpen schon schlapp machen, besorgst Du Dir bei Sport-Karstadt mal ne DoppelschubHubPneuKnebelpumpe für lumpige 9,95. :m 






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@Josi = Judas !  
Du kannst mein BB doch nicht mit Medo´s Vaseline-Bomber vergleichen.....da bekommt das Wort Aalglatt ne neue ganz neue Bedeutung... |kopfkrat


----------



## Locke (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (Belly-Schnorren in DD) waren da nicht mal mehr Reißverschlüsse, mur noch weiße Krusten


Daaanke...dachte schon ich hätte mich verguggeln tun!

@Reppi
Also.....is nix persönliches...also  .... ich schliesse von den verkorksten Reissverschlüssen auch nicht auf Deine häusliche Umgebung oder so, wie ANDERE es machen würden.......|pftroest:

Also, Sonnach??  Wäre ja lustig, ne kleine Truppe spontan uffm Wasser.
Ich versuch das mal dem anderen Gehörgang näher zu bringen.

c yaa
locke


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

Danke, Andreas! Ich schau erstmal wie es sich Fußpümpelt! Hier im Haus gings ganz gut...



> häusliche Umgebung oder so, wie ANDERE es machen würden.......


Dazu könnte ich jetzt natürlich was beisteuern...
Also das ganze Karpfenfutter im Flur war auch schon ganz schimmlig, und in der Küche da.... *ZENSUR*   

@Locke: Der Gehörgang geht nächsten Sonntag bestimmt arbeiten...  |supergri


----------



## AndreasB (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Männers,



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Sonnach??  Wäre ja lustig, ne kleine Truppe spontan uffm Wasser.
> Ich versuch das mal dem anderen Gehörgang näher zu bringen.



Also mein Gehörgang hat keine Bedenken.  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Und du fällst mir auch noch in den Rücken


 Bööööhhselll, würde ich doch nie niemals nicht tun tun |rolleyes    |bla: 
Ich bin nur nicht ganz so eisern wie Du - deshalb mime ich ja auch _*nicht*_ den Eismeer-Taucher und friere mir in der Ostsee *nicht* die Nüsse ab  |evil:  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

.. aber dafür sind Deine Fotos ja auch Grütze, MichB  :q  :q


----------



## JosiHH (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Josi = Judas !
> Du kannst mein BB doch nicht mit Medo´s Vaseline-Bomber vergleichen.....da bekommt das Wort Aalglatt ne neue ganz neue Bedeutung... |kopfkrat



Nönö... der Judas hat doch Geld fürs Verraten genommen. Ich denunziere umsonst...
Die Frage ist aber doch,was Medo mit der Vaseline macht....
Wo steckt der eigendlich?

Josi


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Wo steckt der eigendlich?



Gute Frage, denn das Togiak ist nicht zuletzt seine "Schuld".
Seine Frage nach einer kurzen Probetour in seinem Belly: "Wie wars?" wurde schließlich mit einem "Teuer!" von mir beantwortet    Und nu isses Wirklischgeit!  |laola:


----------



## JosiHH (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Dann is ja alles klar  #6 .
ER ist wahrscheinlich direkt am Umsatz beteiligt. Mich hatter auch reingelockt und nu sitzt er wohl auf Belly, verpulvert die Provision und dümpelt in der Karibik.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

ich lese hier andauernd was von Sonntag oder so.....
Was geht denn da...und wo ...und wer ..... Ich will doch auch mal wieder diggeln  |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Söhnke und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Hintern. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Haben sie Dich nun doch überzeugt Sönke. :m 

Mein Glückwunsch zu diesem Wassersessel. #6  #6  #6


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

Danke, Jörg! I hope so... #t 

@Dorsch1: 





> Haben sie Dich nun doch überzeugt Sönke.


Es war auf Dauer unvermeidlich... scheinbar...    Mal sehen, wie es mir auf See so ergeht.. ich bin heisssss*smeagoltor*

@Diggler: wann-wo alles unklar - wenn das Wetter mitspielt vielleicht am So eine Smeagol-Belly-Premiere! Wie es scheint, haben ja auch einige Zeit (Locke, Josi, Reppi...-(ANDREAS??)) - wär klasse, wenn Du (und Andere?!) dabei wärst/wären!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ma' schauen, was sich da so einrichten lässt.....aber sach ma', so wie Du jetzt aussiehst, brauchst Du doch weder Belly, noch Angel  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> so wie Du jetzt aussiehst, brauchst Du doch weder Belly, noch Angel



wie meinst Du das...?!


----------



## Reppi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Also Medo hatte sich am 31.12. kurz von den Cayman gemeldet; war schwer zu verstehen, nuschelte was von Geld wechbringen..........


> Also das ganze Karpfenfutter im Flur war auch schon ganz schimmlig, und in der Küche da.... *ZENSUR*


Bloß weil Du noch nie 150 Kg lääckerst Brassenfutter gesehen hast, hier so rumzutönen.. |uhoh: 
Und das mit der Küche habe ich Bärbel mal erzählt; freut sich schon auf Deinen nächsten Besuch  |krach:  :q 
Hoffentlich wird das Sonntag was, mit dem ganzen Denun.....Denuhz.....Pack !!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Und das mit der Küche habe ich Bärbel mal erzählt



upz...


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> .. aber dafür sind Deine Fotos ja auch Grütze, MichB :q :q


 Ich hasse ihn... |:splat2: |smash: 

Sachmabeschaid von wegen Sonntag, would like to c ya throw out  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mensch Ösnek,

das wurde auch mal Zeit! #6 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil |wavey: 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

klar, Michael! Wo Du mich so hasst    |bla:   |smlove2: 

@Maddin: come along on sunday?!!??

Drückt mal die Daumen, dass der fuckin Wind nachlässt, ich kann nich mehr WAAAAAAARTEN!  |wavey:


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ich werde mir wohl auch mal eines holen!!


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi

@haukep: DO IT!  Allein die VorwegHibbelGefühle sind's wert    #6 


thesmea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goltor |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

@Ösnek: Dein neues Passbild?  
Was´n nu´mit Sonntach?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Yeah! Like my new passbild?

Du, Sonntag wird sich sicherlich eher spontan entscheiden.
Locke murmelte schon wieder etwas, dass Sturmböen bis 90 km/h gemeldet wurden  |uhoh:  |rolleyes 

THUMBS PRESSED! 
 |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ tor

Grad gesehen und gelesen |kopfkrat 
Gratu. zum To. - Wann willst Du es wieder verkaufen ? 
Viel Spass am Sonntach bei der :v tour , mach man, 90km/h geht ja noch für die Jungfernfahrt |supergri |muahah:  

Wir sehn uns dann im nächsten Leben #h |supergri |supergri


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Babe, ich sachma.. wenn Du Dorschfilet brauchst ...  :m  :m 

 |wavey:


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Josi = Judas !
> Du kannst mein BB doch nicht mit Medo´s Vaseline-Bomber vergleichen.....da bekommt das Wort Aalglatt ne neue ganz neue Bedeutung... |kopfkrat


 
scheiss die wand an tortenarsch...:q 

macht bloss nicht solche vergleiche zwischen meinem future-togiak, welches so frisch aussieht wie sein kapitän .... und der rostschüssel von unserem deichstricher, wo bei beiden die nähte eh nicht mehr lange halten:q 

und was die vaseline angeht.... die ist noch vom tdm über....
(muss laggo wohl vergessen haben) 

so... und morgen gehts wieder an den teich... gleich morgens... den ganzen tag lang...

apropo bomber.... wer ist denn nicht mal nen meterachtzig und hat mehr tiefgang wie ich|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> *ich sachma.. wenn Du Dorschfilet brauchst ...  * :m  :m
> |wavey:


Oh oh oh...der Herr "ich habe nun ein Belly" hebt langsam ab  :q  :q  :q 
Vielleicht kommst Du ja gar nicht durch die Brandung...... :q  :q  :q 
Es soll da schon Leute gegeben haben, die sind zusammen mit Anderen rausgepaddelt und als die Anderen vom Fang zurückkehrten, waren diese Leute noch immer nicht ganz raus  |uhoh: 
also.....erstma schaun....ooooder  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> scheiss die wand an tortenarsch...



 :q 
Das is gemein mit dem Rausfahren an Tagen, an denen ich nich kann! Dennoch wäre es im Angesicht des Sonntages hilfreich, wenn Du mir mal pmsen würdest, wo Du Dich bei dem Wetter so rumbellyst!

@Diggler: 





> Herr "ich habe nun ein Belly" hebt langsam ab


Ich gestehe.. war infiziert von Reppis Optimistenpostings... denn:





> als die Anderen vom Fang zurückkehrten, waren diese Leute noch immer nicht ganz raus


 das, fürchte ich, ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich  #t  But I'll give my very best! 
 |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@

 thetor

Ach nö , Dorsch habe ich noch so einige Kilo's und Seelachs und auch noch *Wittling* und und und . Ich hör schon auf :q


----------



## theactor (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

schön, dass der Wind weiterhin eher zu,- als abnimmt  |gr:  #q 
Für Sonntag heisst es derzeit:"Am Sonntag kommt es bei wechselnder Bewölkung besonders anfangs 
noch zu Schauern. Die Höchsttemperatur liegt bei 6 Grad. Der 
Wind nimmt vorübergehend etwas ab."

Etwas ab?! Beruhigend... |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Wat is denn nu mit Sonntag......?
Ich werde wohl zumindest als Strandläufer los--------Richtung Kiel-Hohwacht ´dürfte es einigermaßen "ruhig" sein.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi Uwe, 
ich würde ja schon liebend-gern wollenwürden - vor allem mit precioussss natürlich...
Wir können ja morgen mal telenieren! 

 |wavey:


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Der
> Wind nimmt vorübergehend etwas ab."
> 
> Etwas ab?! Beruhigend... |kopfkrat



nun ja von 50-60 Knots auf 30  ist doch etwas oder????

Soll ich dich aus Schweden abholen in der nächsten Woche???


----------



## theactor (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Soll ich dich aus Schweden abholen in der nächsten Woche???



Darauf werde gerne zurückkommen!


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ich fahre mit der Fähre, aber Du kannst meinen Fisch abholen :q  :q 
Nee, wie bereits geschrieben, ich würde mich auch herablassen und Strandläufer spielen...   
@Sönke
 #x


----------



## Fischbox (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin |wavey: 
Nu muß ich aber auch mal meinen Senf zu diesem Ereignis loswerden. Hätte nicht gedacht das sich der, auch als Göbeltor bekannte Herr Theactor sich in ein eigenes wackeliges BB begibt. Finde ich natürlich supercool #6 .  Mach weiter so! Wenn Du für Deinen ersten Einsatz noch ein Stunt-Double brauchst, dann melde Dich ruhig bei mir.

Was ist mit dem ABBB- Cup?! Trag Dich gefälligst ein, bzw. äußer Dich :m , denn dann kannst Du bei Deinem offiziellen AB - BB - Premiere gleich mit einem zweiten Platz aufwarten. Mehr wird an diesem Tage für Dich und alle anderen nicht zu holen sein. So leid wie es mir tut  #c


----------



## JosiHH (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Komisch, der Dachdecker, der grade noch gegenüber mit der Pappe gekämpft hat, ist verschwunden. Etwa vom Dach geweht? Die Bäume liegen hier (mitten in HH!) relativ waagerecht. 
Sonntag ist für Dahme in wetter.com 4-5 bft angesagt + Böen. :c 
Hm... wird also doch wohl eher n Strandspaziergang... allerdings in Wathose und mit Rute. #6 
Wer noch?

Josi

(PS. Dann muß ich morgen auch nicht loshetzen und Flossen kaufen)


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@Absage-Josi
Ich !!
Schick mir mal Deine Handy-Nr.
Werde dann Sönke mal Fragen, ob er Dich mithaben will... :q


----------



## theactor (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI

@Fischbox:  #6  





> ABBB-Cup


 Stotterst Du? Wer -was? Ich schau mal!

@Joppi:  Mal warten tun! Ich würde ja sooo gern den erotischen Reifen um die Hüften werfen aber das kann man wohl echt vergessen...
Strandläuferentscheidung folgt!  |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja sooo gern den erotischen Reifen um die Hüften werfen aber das kann man wohl echt vergessen...



Wie jetzt..sowas mußt um die Hüfte werfen? Sowas hat man chronisch um die Hüfte...|kopfkrat  :q 

Aber ich hoffe, dass du bald deinen erotischen Hüftring wässern kannst...|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Sönke, irgendwann bimmelt auch die 2.Glocke,
nun da Fischkopp bei mir abgesagt hat, fahre ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag leer an die Küste
Egal, was solls.
Sonntag gehts los. Vielleicht bist Du zu einem Treffen nicht abgeneigt.
Melde Dich ansonsten.

Sonst sehen wir Dich im später irgenwann im Imperial.
Und zick bloß nicht rum.

See you...

Gernot |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Von wegen allein, Gernot. Wenn Du jemanden brauchst, der der das Auto vollquarzt  :v , dann bin ich dabei (sonst eben im Gänsemarsch über die A7).

Hab übrigens grad mein Togi voll aufgebaut und HIIIIILLLLEEEEE...
Es fehlen die beiden Gummis, die den Seziertisch nach hinten spannen  :c 
Is das normal so? Gibts solche Gummis irgendwo zu kaufen????
Sönke, Locke, Reppi, .... waren die bei euch dabei |kopfkrat 

Josi


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

also Srandsession or what? Wannwowie? Bei DEM Wind! 
Ich KANN jetzt nicht im Wasser _stehen_ wenn ich doch viel lieber drin DÜMPELN will  :c 

Übrigens, Gernot: warst Du am R-Beach eigentlich erfolgreicher als wir im "Schneegebirge"?!

@Josi: Was auch immer Du meinst - GUMMIS (Ferkel!) hatte ich auch nicht dabei. Das "Tischchen" wird m.E. schlicht oberhalb des Genitalapparates via Klettverschluss arretiert! Vermutlich hast Du bei Deinen zahlreichen Belly-Ausleihungen Selbstmontagen erlebt?!

 #h


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Josi: Was auch immer Du meinst - GUMMIS (Ferkel!) hatte ich auch nicht dabei. Das "Tischchen" wird m.E. schlicht oberhalb des Genitalapparates via Klettverschluss arratiert! Vermutlich hast Du bei Deinen zahlreichen Belly-Ausleihungen Selbstmontagen erlebt?!
> 
> #h



Sonnatg steht... wo auch immer. ICH WILL ANGELN

Mit dem Klettverschluß haste wohl recht. Scheint aber neu zu sein, weil selbst auf dem Verpackungsbild (ja ich hab den Original-Karton) die Gummis drauf sind. Allerdings ist die Kunststofföse für die Gummis schon gar nicht mehr installiert. Also: Klettverschuß, ok...

Josi


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Soso...Orginalkarton..   

Ich weiss immer noch nich .. ich höre hier seit Stunden zwei Sachen: Windpfeifen und Sirenen.. :r  |rolleyes  #q  #q


----------



## Locke (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Windpfeifen und Sirenen.


Das ist doch Dein Tinitus! 
_
Absage-Modus An_:Werde mich für morgen ausklinken, der Wind is a bisserl zu stark. _Absage-Modus Aus._
Wünsche euch Verrückten ne Menge Spass und bin gespannt.

Hoffentlich wird dat bald ruhiger. Komischer Winter ist es trotzdem!

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ich höre hier seit Stunden Sirenen.. :r |rolleyes #q #q


 *DAS* ist schon vor langer Zeit ganz anderen Leuten zum Verhängnis geworden |rolleyes 

...und ich sach noch _Ösnek, tu das nich_ sach ich,aber nee...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Moin ,
ich war gerade mit den Wauwies am Strand in Pelzerhagen , sorry wollte sagen ich habe es versucht  :q . Der Wind ist gaaanz schön heftig hier an der Küste und er soll wird wie mir scheint immer stärker . Also wer sich für morgen was vorgenommen hat , der sollte es sich nochmal stark überlegen . Es kommen auch noch wieder bessere Tage .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hallo Michael,

danke für die "Warnung"! Das mit Belly wäre eh' ausgefallen, weil ich nach meiner "Jungfernfahrt" ungern von Detlefb in Schweden aus dem Wasser gekratzt worden wäre   
Und auch zum tradionellen Brösel-Stehangeln erscheint mir das doch auch 'ne Nummer zu hart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie stehts mit den anderen?!



> ...und ich sach noch Ösnek, tu das nich sach ich,aber nee...


Qua?!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

So habe es geschafft, mich gegen den Wind ankämpfend, vom Sofa zum PC zu hangeln......
Also hier ist es mörderisch...................ABER, ich bin labil....  
also möge jemand den ersten Stein werfen, ich würde mir das mit morgen wohl nochmal überlegen ( Oh-Nemo ebenso);
ich warte dann also, ob mein Handy gleich klingelt, bzw. schaue gegen halb acht hier noch einmal vorbei..
Gruß Uwe

PS. von wo hätten wir den Wind morgen in Rosenfelde zB. ?


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> PS. von wo hätten wir den Wind morgen in Rosenfelde zB. ?


Also so ziemlich von Hinten.
Soll ja von SW bis 12.00 Uhr auf West drehen.
Dann hätten wir den Wind im Rücken :q
Los, ab an Beach morgen ist der Tag wo es silbrig wird


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

UweRostverschlussReppi hat mir ja dankenswerterweise die Augen geöffnet...Jetzt wissen wir, woher der Wind weht...
Jetzt ist klar, wer für den anhaltenden STORM verantwortlich ist.
Strandgänger.
Familienvater.
Mattenträger.
STORMBRINGER! *grr*


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hm... sollen norgen nur 4 Bft werden (InBöen büschen mehr... so bis 6) erst SW dann W (In Rosenfelde, Dahme usw.)
Gibt doch schlimmeres, oder lügt die Vorhersage?
Radio faselt was von STurmböen bis 120 km/h o.ä.


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> UweRostverschlussReppi hat mir ja dankenswerterweise die Augen geöffnet...Jetzt wissen wir, woher der Wind weht...
> Jetzt ist klar, wer für den anhaltenden STORM verantwortlich ist.
> Strandgänger.
> Familienvater.
> ...


Oh Shit Gollum-Sönke,wat haste Dir verändert :m
musst nich soviel Fisch aus der Elbe essen :q
Mal n frischer Ostseefisch morpht Dich wieder zurück :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

Ösnek, warte bis ich mit Dir fertig bin... |rolleyes  |uhoh:    :g 

Also wenn das Lüftchen so bleibt, dann düse ich morgen mittag mal Richtung DD und lasse mir ordentlich den Bregen durchpusten #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

so so ....der Herr "ichbringeEuchdenSturm" war also Schuld....hätte ich mir denken können, als Brösel es vorhin kurz erwähnte, wusste ich gar nicht so recht was er gemeint hat  :q 
Naja, später mehr....erstmal die Angelsachen aufklaren  #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> so so ....der Herr "ichbringeEuchdenSturm" war also Schuld....hätte ich mir denken können


 Na warte, wenn ich Dich beim näxten mal an den Eiern erwische... |uhoh:  sieh selbst, welch panischen Blick Sönke auf dem Surfer-Parklplatz hatte |rolleyes  :q  hinterher war sein Blick... naja, eine Mischung aus Ungläubigkeit, Verzücktheit und - *P A N I K  :g :g :g *

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

So Mädels... ich oute mich jetzt auch mal wieder als Weichei...
Werd morgen schon zu Hause bleiben und den Bäumen beim Fliegen zusehen.
Nächsten Sonntag neuer Versuch (wenn wir Samstag nicht zu sehr versacken)

Josi


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mensch Sönke, ich hatte Dir doch noch gesagt "reize bitte den Kalinichta-Rehakles nicht noch mehr"...........
Und unser An-und Abmelde-König arbeitet weiter fleißig an seiner Legende :q  :q 
Ich werde meine Entscheidung nun auf morgen früh verlegen; also Jörg ich melde mich morgen gegen 09:00 bei Dir !
Was ist eigentlich mit Gernot ?? Ich glaube er wollte doch auch zum Durchpusten, oder ?


----------



## JosiHH (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Und unser An-und Abmelde-König arbeitet weiter fleißig an seiner Legende :q  :q
> 
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Gernot ?? Ich glaube er wollte doch auch zum Durchpusten, oder ?



Wer soll das denn jetzt sein....ööööhhhmmm |rolleyes 
Werd mich bessern, ehrlich.
Gernot is mindestens genau son Weichei und Absager, der hockt beim Grichen und schmiedet Pläne, was er morgen für Fliegen tüdeln kann...

Josi


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch zum tradionellen Brösel-Stehangeln erscheint mir das doch auch 'ne Nummer zu hart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist nen Weichei...selbst ich war sogar heute noch standfest...aber dafür weiche *** :q 
Belly kannst morgen garantiert noch vergessen, es sei dann, du stellst dich mit Poseidon auf eine Ebene...


----------



## Jolly (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Junx !!
ich hab ne ganz bescheidene Frage:  habt Ihr was dagegen, wenn ich mich morgen bei euch einklinke ?? Ich wollte morgen auf alle Fälle los und hab aber keine Lust den ganzen Tag allein im Wasser zu stehen. Ausserdem such ich noch ein paar Belly-Kapitäne, die mir bei meinen sehr baldigen Einstieg evtl. etwas helfen könnten. Dann könnte man sich morgen zumindest schon mal beschnuppern.....(muss ja wissen, wem ich da vielleicht mein Leben anvertrau     )
Den TheTogiakToR und Locke kenn ich ja schon, würd mich freuen was von euch zu hören
Gruß Björn


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Jolly schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Junx !!
> ich hab ne ganz bescheidene Frage:  habt Ihr was dagegen, wenn ich mich morgen bei euch einklinke ?? Ich wollte morgen auf alle Fälle los und hab aber keine Lust den ganzen Tag allein im Wasser zu stehen.
> 
> Gruß Björn


Hi Björn ,
morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr ruft der Reppi bei mir durch ob er sich traut oder nicht 
Wenn die Puste auf West dreht haben wir gute Chancen von G´brode bis Dahmeshöved zu waten.
BB kannst Du getrost Zuhause lassen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> von G´brode bis Dahmeshöved zu waten


  |muahah: ....... neeee lieber Jörg..... das glaube ich nu doch nicht....aus dem Alter bist Du genauso raus wie ich  :q  :q 
Eine Stelle....und dann feste werfen......


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: ....... neeee lieber Jörg..... das glaube ich nu doch nicht....aus dem Alter bist Du genauso raus wie ich  :q  :q
> Eine Stelle....und dann feste werfen......


Stormdiggler #h
ja ne äh ich meine ja in dem Gebiet von - bis :q
Der Kilometerfresser bin ich ja nun auch nicht :q


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Björn: ach JOLLY heisst Du hier!  |wavey: WELCOME!
Hier hat der Wind zur Mitternacht etwas nachgelassen - aber ich sehe dem Morgen doch eher etwas mit dem MB-IM-BLICK-BLICK entgegen... #q 

Wenn ich wach bin ruf ich mal durch wie die (Wetter-)Lage ist!

@BellytourdurchStormverhinderthatB: PsssST! 





> eine Mischung aus Ungläubigkeit, Verzücktheit und - P A N I K


 ich find' das nich gut, wie du hier unser Intimleben so ausplauderst! Nachher wird der Eggdiggel eifersüchtig und lässt mir offshore die Luft raus oder so...

 |wavey: Nacht, Kinners!


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hat der Wind zur Mitternacht etwas nachgelassen


 Hier nich |uhoh: 


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich sehe dem Morgen doch eher etwas mit dem MB-IM-BLICK-BLICK entgegen... #q


 Das haste jetzt davon #y 


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @BellytourdurchStormverhinderthatB: PsssST! ich find' das nich gut, wie du hier unser Intimleben so ausplauderst!


 #c 


			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Nachher wird der Eggdiggel eifersüchtig und lässt mir offshore die Luft raus oder so


Oder er hält es mit der Digi fest wenn Du :v 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Oder er hält es mit der Digi fest wenn Du


 ..... |good: ....Du kennst mich eben doch am besten  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Jolly, auch von mir Welcome im Club
hau hier mal ordentlich in die Tasten und glaub den 
hier schreibenden Weicheiern kein Wort  



> Was ist eigentlich mit Gernot ?? Ich glaube er wollte doch auch zum Durchpusten, oder ?



Als ich dann bemerkte, dass hier alle nur für die Stellung "endlich mal was von hinten rein stellen", gerade stehen, entschied ich mich auch vorsichtig außerhalb des Strafraums zu bleiben.

Last da mal lieber die Griechen ran. Die Europameister beim Kaschieren der Neuverschuldung. Und Was den Sturm angeht: Es kann nur einen geben :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Last da mal lieber die Griechen ran. Die Europameister beim Kaschieren der Neuverschuldung.


 Da muß ich korrigieren: der griechische Statt ist bestimmt _*Europa*_meister im Kaschieren der Neuverschuldung - die Griechen selbst sind _*Welt*_meister der Steuerhinterziehung :g 



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und Was den Sturm angeht: Es kann nur einen geben


 Ειναι ετσι  :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

...sind die Junx nu los or what?!

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...
ich habe softegg-mäßig ausgeschlafen...

 |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe softegg-mäßig ausgeschlafen...


 Was ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten war #y :q 

Ich düs gleich los und schau mir das Tosen mal an :g #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Ich düs gleich los und schau mir das Tosen mal an



Digi dabei?!

Zumindest war ich nicht allein mit meiner Entscheidung...  

Jetzt würde ich ja fast gleich den nächsten Sonntag anpeilen - aber post-kultur-mäßig könnte das ein etwas verkatertes Event  werden... #c 

 |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Jörg hat schuld,der Jörg hat schuld.....   
Oh-Nemo sagte was von monsunartigen Regenfällen und dann habe ich mich noch 30 cm tiefer ins Sofa eingekuschelt...............
Aber nächste Woche ...........  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Digi dabei?!


 Selbstmurmelnd #h 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest war ich nicht allein mit meiner Entscheidung...


 Ja - nee, is klar, die anderen Schönwetter-Angler haben sich ebenfalls nicht getraut #y :q :q  guckt Ihr http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43389 :g  :g  :g 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt würde ich ja fast gleich den nächsten Sonntag anpeilen - aber post-kultur-mäßig könnte das ein etwas verkatertes Event werden... #c


 Jaaaa - haaaa, rede Dich raus |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstmurmelnd


 .....soso....wo bleiben denn die Bilder mein Lieber Herr Sturmschuldiger.....hast Du morgen eigentlich frei, oder wieso warst Du heute am Wasser  ;+ Doch sicher nur, um dem Gott des Sturmes etwas zu opfern, damit es morgen besere Bedingungen für einen Strandrunner wie Dich gibt  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Jolly (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Tja meine Herren, meiner einer war heute gegen eins am Wasser. Hab mir erst mal ein paar Strände angesehen, geschaut wo das Wasser teilweise abgeblieben war, und hab mich dann so gegen halb vier ins selbige begeben. Wetter war an der Küste den ganzen Tag über trocken und teilweise schaute die Sonne durch die Wolken.
Ach ja, mit dem dritten Wurf gabs Dorsch und nach einer kleinen Pause zum Versorgen (erst der Fisch, dann ich..)  und ein paar weiteren Wurfübungen noch einen zweiten. Keine Riesen, aber für die Pfanne langt´s dicke.
CU  Björn


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

tüüüüpisch MB! Erstmal bin ich kein SchönwetterAngler (siehe Alpenangeln   ) 
Und dann lästern, sich im Schneeanzug ohne Angelzeug ans Ufer stellen, verwackelte Bilder machen und keines davon einstellen... HER DAMIT! 

@Jolly: Tough! Wasser war weg?? Wie sah es mit Welle aus? Und abgesehen davon: Petri zu den lecker Pfannendorschen!  

@Diggler: 





> um dem Gott des Sturmes etwas zu opfern, damit es morgen besere Bedingungen für einen Strandrunner wie Dich gibt


 Treffend zusammengefasst, wie ich finde  |supergri  :m  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

guckt Ihr Unken hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610&page=109&pp=15 |bla: 

@Actore: Alpen-Angeln??? ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Funky Pixx, B-Mich! 

Alpen-Angeln = Schnee-Angeln= Scheerhafennemotreff. Remember?
Ich bin der Sönke, aus HH, erinnerst Du Dich?!  |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Sönke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Sönke, aus HH, erinnerst Du Dich?!


  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Wenn das was mit Eiern, oder Eggs zu tun hat, dann ganz sicher...sonst nich  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Da habe ich einen echten Vorteil  |supergri


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

[EIFERSUCHT] 





> Da habe ich einen echten Vorteil


 **VERDAMMT** [/EIFERSUCHT]  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Fishing together may be good, but it's not everything.... #c  und anscheinend war es auch nicht sooooo denkwürdig  #d


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> und anscheinend war es auch nicht sooooo denkwürdig


Anscheinend.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Übrigens: Der Wind scheint ja (bis auf einige Böen) nachzulassen und bis Mi auf Südwest zu drehen..
Da eine Chance besteht (entscheidet sich morgen), ggf. Mi einen neuen Versuch zu starten: Wo könnte man bei den Bedingungen einen BellyVersuch am sichersten angehen?!  #c


----------



## Reppi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mittwoch hatte ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt................so ab Mittag. #y  #x  #x  #x 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch hatte ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt................so ab Mittag. #y #x #x #x


 |motz: |smash: 

Sönke - Sönke - Sönke... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jolly (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Na die pics vom MB sehen doch sehr nach DD aus. Ich war nur kurz zum kucken in Kemps.
da paddelte sogar noch 4 Wellenreiter rum.  Brrrr.
Bin dann aber nach Süssau rüber, da war Ententeich. Dameshöved lag trocken aber mit Brandung von rechts, ziehmlich heftig, Rosenfelde Wind voll ablandig, leichte Welle  von rechts und Süssau wie gesagt bestens.


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> ................so ab Mittag


  #6 Heute abend weiss ich Bescheid sein tun! 



> Sönke - Sönke - Sönke...


Watt-denn Watt-denn?? Sind wir da verabredet? Wer sind Sie überhaupt? #c 

 |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Jolly schrieb:
			
		

> Na die pics vom MB sehen doch sehr nach DD aus


 Muß daran liegen, daß es auch DD ist   

Alpen-Angeln... doch, da war was... das hatten wir eingeschoben weil Ihr beiden *Weichmänner *am Strand gegenüber gleioch wieder die Hosen voll hattet #y
Aber nett war´s trotzdem :m 

Gruß
Michael, der Mittwoch bestimmt *nicht* zum Angeln kann #c  #q


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ MB

_*Weichmänner  *= :r auch notiert, ist zwar egal, denn deine neuen Schuhe warten schon auf dich |supergri _


----------



## theactor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ach lass' man, Kooppfisch, schließlich hatte ER an dem Tag das Sagen  - wir sind ihm nur untertänig gefolgt..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   |supergri 

@Reppi (und ...??!): Mittwoch ist tatsächlich mööööchlich!  |jump: 
Hoffentlich verweht sich der olle Wind jetzt auch endlich ---
wie siehts aus?!?


----------



## Reppi (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@Fischkoopp
Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Du auch mit Wanderschuhen dealst... |supergri 
Gruß Uwe

PS. Freitag West 3 und Samstag Ost 2 #6  |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

na Ihr Schwachwind-Angler, da geht doch was :m    

Neue Schuhe - meinst Du Deine Ruderboote?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

So U don't go to-mo-ro, Repp, verstehe ich das richtig?!
 |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ Reppi

gedealt wird mit allem, Schuhe allerdings nur in |supergri Spezialanfertigungen|supergri .

 @ MB

Genau die, da passen deine Sockenzerstörer gut rein :m .


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Wieder nixxx- heute hat mir mein PC einen Strich durchs Wasser gemacht ARGH  #t  #q


----------



## Locke (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@theactor
Wieso? Haste keine Schwimmflügel fürn PC bekommen?  :q


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

er wird ja der Ausreden nicht müde... #y

Morgen ist´s die Migräne, übermorgen hat er seine Tage - und überüberübermorgen will er nicht weil einen Tag vorher niemand mit wollte   #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> er wird ja der Ausreden nicht müde...



Genau !!! Also lösche bitte meine SMS, dass ich ich heute auch nicht los komme, denn eigentlich ist das was MB schreibt logischer........
DU hast Schuld, dass ich nicht los bin :r  :r  :r  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> denn eigentlich ist das was MB schreibt logischer........


 Normal ja...  


			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> DU hast Schuld, dass ich nicht los bin :r :r :r |supergri


 Selbst wenn ich es immer gern tu, aber sooo derb hätte ich ihm jetzt nicht eingeschenkt... das heißt... also eiiiigentlich... ich glaube, Reppi hat Recht - ich kann heute übrigens auch nicht ans Wasser, und wer ist mal wieder Schuld daran? #y #y  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Sprich doch mal Deinen Chef in dem Ton an mit dem Du mich hier immer quer anpöbelst  #d  - dann hast Du bestimmt jede Menge Zeit, ans Wasser zu fahren...


----------



## Reppi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Sprich doch mal Deinen Chef in dem Ton an mit dem Du mich hier immer quer anpöbelst  - dann hast Du bestimmt jede Menge Zeit, ans Wasser zu



Hey, ICH bin der Master of the Universe... |supergri ; oder habe ich nur ein Halbjahreskonto zum Gleiten.......ich komme da gerade ein wenig durcheinander...  
Aber es ändert nichts an dem Sachverhalt:
DU hast Schuld !!!!!!!! |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  :m


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich doch mal Deinen Chef in dem Ton an mit dem Du mich hier immer quer anpöbelst #d - dann hast Du bestimmt jede Menge Zeit, ans Wasser zu fahren...


 Solltest Du so langsam meinem Mißerfolgsgeheimnis auf die Spur gekommen sein?  

How ever - you´re guilty  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Was wird das hier..Lynch-Thread? |kopfkrat 

Pff! Dafür habe ich heute geilste Bellyköder erstanden. #6


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Pff! Dafür habe ich heute geilste Bellyköder erstanden. #6


 Okai, ich geb ja Ruhe... 

Eine allerletzte Frage vor der näxten hätte ich da aber: auf was beißen Bellys?   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

*ichhätteeswissenmüssen*#q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> auf was beißen Bellys?


Also, was soll die Frage! *Auf die heute von mir erstandenen Köder! *
Alter Schwede -- und so ein Belly KÄÄÄMPFT, sage ich Dir!
Zuerst entleert sich provokativ die Luftblase, dann wirft es eventuell auf ihm sitzende _Parasiten_ ab, um dann nach einiger Zeit strategisch dem Ankerseil gen Grund zu folgen... #t Im wahrsten Sinne kaum eine Chance auf _Landung_, wenn so ein Belly _den Köder nimmt_...


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

ich wußte doch: wer viel fragt - kriegt viel Antwort   

Wenn wir es in diesem Leben das näxte Mal zusammen ans Wasser schaffen werde ich genauestens aufpassen wie Du das machst - auch auf die Gefahr hin, dabei wieder mal was lernen zu können  
Und vielleicht schaffe ich es ja sogar, so lange nett genug zu sein, daß Du mir mal solch einen Zauber-Köder ausborgst und ich dann versuchen kann, selbst ein solches Belly zu fangen - besser auf Lift- oder auf Nachläufermontage?   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Nachläufermontage?


Auf eben diese. 
Dem Belly in seinem rudimentären Fluchtverhalten NACHZULAUFEN vermochte allerdings bislang nur einer, und der hat aus H2O auch  gerne mal flugs prozentigen Traubensaft gemacht (is aber schon ein Weilchen her, wie ich hörte)




> so lange nett genug zu sein,


|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Du entschuldige, ich muss die Tränen aus meinen Augen wischen...
aber wenn Du DAS als Maßstab nimmst, mit meinem Belly zu touren, dann wird das leider in diesem Leben nix mehr...
*DU*





und LANGE NETT





 ....harrharr ZU MIR! *prruuuuuust*vergisses.

|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Arrrgh #q 
um diesem Thread zu folgen hab ich mir mindestens 3 Knoten in die Gehirnwindungen gelesen.
Fun rules.
let's join 

R.R.


----------



## Medo (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

und ich mach jetzt einen auf verleihnix...

sonst kommen die beißenden bellys eventuell noch in nen konflikt..


----------



## MichaelB (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn Du DAS als Maßstab nimmst, mit meinem Belly zu touren, dann wird das leider in diesem Leben nix mehr...


Ach Sönkie, und ich dachte immer _lange Haare - kurzer Verstand #d _aber nun auch Du??? #c 

Hallihallo, ich wollte mich nicht in Dein Belly rein schleimen sondern dachte daran, es mit der Brandungsangel zu fangen, auszunehmen und dann roh zu verspeisen :g 

@Hirnknotenwinder: das gibt sich, eines schönen Tages macht es ein leises plngh und Du empfindest Dich quasi als neuer Mensch, so frei und ungebunden, so bar jeglicher Konventionen, sooo....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ach, und wem gehörte nu die harte gelbe Banane bei unserem Treffen im
Smørebrød-Land?
Gibbt es die nicht mehr bei Dir?. Hat Die nun Reppi?
Dieser Thread macht mich noch Karusell |supergri 

R.R.


----------



## Fischkoopp (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@thebellyködertor

Untersteh dich, dem alten langhaardackel auch nur einen Bellyköder auszuleihen #d .
Hat mich schließlich viel Mühe gekostet, die Dinger in aufrechter Haltung zu entdecken  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

...... #d .........
Ich versteh nix mehr ....obwohl.... |kopfkrat 
seit dem Sönke.....sorry...the Togiator eine aufblasbare Schwimmhilfe sein Eigen nennt, ist es mit dem Wind an der Küste ja wohl voll scheisse..... oder  ;+ .
Also breche ich hier mal eine Lanze für den Herrn MB und nehme das mit dem Stormbringer zurück. In Wahrheit sieht das Ganze ganz anders aus.
_El actore di Togiako _ hat mit dem "godfather of Storm" einen Deal.
Du pustest so lange, bis ich meine Gummiente für gutes Geld an einen anderen beknackten Boardie verscherbeln kann. So ist das nämlich.

@ Ex-Stormbringer

Gräme Dich nicht. Der Eggdiggler hat Dir schonmal ein Belly zum probereiten offeriert. Da waren selbstverständlich auch die "Geheimköder" zum Diggeln inbegriffen. Also, bei Bedarf : *call Egg Zero Zero Four Niner*    |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Reppi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Also diese Verdenglischung hier... #d  #d   
Die gelbe Rennbanane entsprang meinem Fuhrpark  
Also wenn ich mit einer eintägigen Opfergabe aus meinem Fuhrpark das Wetter beruhigen könnte.... |kopfkrat 
@DD
Habe gerade die Nummer gewählt und soll nun 4,95 min. zahlen :r  :c  :c  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Also breche ich hier mal eine Lanze für den Herrn MB und nehme das mit dem Stormbringer zurück. In Wahrheit sieht das Ganze ganz anders aus.


 Zuspätzuspätzuspät #c ich trete jetzt sogar im _*Team Stormbringer*_ beim Martins-Cup an :g 

Aber wenn Du jetzt, wo der actor für permanent schlechtes Wetter sorgt, Dein anderes Belly so dringend loswerden willst, bitte |wavey: 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Reppi: bloß nicht auflegen    ich flüster Dir so in einer halben Stunde auch die richtig versauten Sachen in den Hörer :k


----------



## theactor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

Diggel: Bitte lass dich nicht vom Godfather-of-Pust blenden. In Wahrheit habe ich mir das Belly gekauft, um endlich mal mit Dir irgendwo halbwegs alleine zu sein. Nämlich auf dem Wasser. Ich habe mir extra eine Halterung ans Belly gebastelt, um Dir auf dem Wasser eine bunte Palette feinster Landeier glücklicher Hühner präsentieren zu können. Um Deine Gunst zu erwerben. Da sieht sich der Bechert natürlich seiner Beziehungsgrundlage zu Dir beraubt und will das Ganze mit Dauer-Orkan verhindern. 
Auch auf dem Wasser sehe ich schon die Branddungsbleie wütend neben uns aufschlagen... aber dann paddeln wir eben noch etwas weiter raus --rrrRR!

So, nun weisst Du's. 
Und schon fängt B an, beleidigt den Rücken zu kehren...





> ich trete jetzt sogar im _*Team Stormbringer*_ beim Martins-Cup an


 
|wavey: 

P.S. ich weiss grad nicht... also bei mir macht es DAUERND plngh.


----------



## theactor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*






.                                                                                          plngh.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Wann kommt ihr denn mal zum Angeln, wenn hier soooooviel Wortgefecht verzapft wird ??  #c 
Worum ging es hier eigentlich noch......... ?


----------



## theactor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

die Zeit BIS ZUM Angeln mit guter Laune zu überbrücken.
Oder wie RR schrieb: 


> Fun rules.
> let's join


Zum Glück geht es hier nicht um Termine  

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Wann kommt ihr denn mal zum Angeln,


Mike...das Wetter....Mike.....wennsu mit theactor ans Wasser willst, dann muss Ententeich sein, ansonsten füttert der die Dorsche unfreiwillig an, dann beisst nix mehr! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Achsooooo......
spassmachen-Thema iss hier !  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Wie iss´n datt vom Witzeforum hierher gekommen ???

Iss abba schon richtisch, ordentlich Spass mutt sein.  :g  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt ihr denn mal zum Angeln, wenn hier soooooviel Wortgefecht verzapft wird ?? #c ?


Nö  - aber warst Du nicht auch einer derjenigen, die gern mal um Spaß werben? :m 


			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Worum ging es hier eigentlich noch......... ?


plngh.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

.









plngh.









R.R. |supergri


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ MichaelB

RICHTIG !

...siehe Posting vorher.  :m  |bla: 

plngh.


----------



## theactor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

KINNERS, da am Sonntag ja ggf. einige vier Augen haben werden und ausser einem herzerfrischenden plngh wenig Zustande bringen werden können (rede natürlich nur von mir selbst) erfreut mich die Nachricht um so mehr,
dass ich MONTAG frei und damit BELLYZEIT habe!!


Löckchen? Reppchen? Anyone?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Plng
Montag.... |kopfkrat  is noch so weit wech........morgen gehts erst mal los !
Aber Montag..........by the way...ab Mittag ??
Ich schau mal


----------



## MichaelB (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> KINNERS, da am Sonntag ja ggf. einige vier Augen haben


 Hab ich immer  aber Sonntag hoffentlich vom Brandungs-Dorsche-Zählen |bla: 



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> erfreut mich die Nachricht um so mehr,
> dass ich MONTAG frei und damit BELLYZEIT habe!!


 Aaalsoo, entweder habe ich auch frei - oder ich werde fürchterbar blasen  und Du kannst eine weitere Runde mit dem Belly durch´s Badezimmer quietschen   

plingh


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @DD Habe gerade die Nummer gewählt und soll nun 4,95 min. zahlen


  #q  #q  #q  Shit...habe glatt vergessen, den Tarif für AB'ler auf 10,98 € zu ändern  #q 



			
				Theetasverwirrttor? schrieb:
			
		

> Diggel: Bitte lass dich nicht vom Godfather-of-Pust blenden. In Wahrheit habe ich mir das Belly gekauft, um endlich mal mit Dir irgendwo halbwegs alleine zu sein.


  #d  #d  #d 



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> oder ich werde fürchterbar blasen


  ;+  ;+ 
Wie jetzt...ich dachte immer Du lässt blasen  ;+ 
Nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas verstört. Ich habe Dich und Brösel damals nicht so genau beobachtet, aber hätte ich da vielleicht etwas mitbekommen  ;+  Büx-Lüfter + Bläserkönig  ;+  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> oder ich werde fürchterbar blasen


Ich bin.. .jetzt auch einigermaßen verwirrt....

Montag: Locke, sag mal was! Und Reppi: ab wann Du willst! Wär super, wenn's endlich klappen klappt!


----------



## MichaelB (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

tja guyz, trau schau wem :g 

@thequietschtor: wie schon angedeutelt, evl muß ich kommende Woche mal frei machen und dann... I´ll keep you on the running  

plingh

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas verstört. Ich habe Dich und Brösel damals nicht so genau beobachtet, aber hätte ich da vielleicht etwas mitbekommen  ;+  Büx-Lüfter + Bläserkönig  ;+  |supergri  |supergri



Hhhee..Mister Egg-Diggel...etwaige Zufälle, wie Büx lüften und Blasen von Mister B sind rein zufälliger Natur. Da haben nie nicht irgendwelche "stürmischen Beziehungskisten" etc. statt gefunden...nene...Wat du immer denkst, von so grundsoliden Boardies...wie Michael und mir... |wavey:  |supergri ..Aber ich hab dich auch lieb...   |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

SÖÖÖÖÖNNKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........ ich bin ab sofort Strandflüchter......lass uns ein paar gemeinsame einsame Stunden verbringen...nur wech von BBläser und BLüfter  #q  #q


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ach neee, Diggel! Auf einmal, was |evil:   

Let's hit it.
Wie wäre es Montag? |supergri 

|wavey:


----------



## Ace (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

sagt Bescheid wenn ihr fahrt, ich hab die Woche auch frei...evtl. klinke ich mich ein.


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Supi! #6 
Wenn, dann kann Locke net so lange - aber ich kriech noch Bescheid.
Mehr dann heute abend! #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

na toll .... inner Woche.... #q 
wie soll ich denn das schaffen  ;+ 
Evtl. habe ich Donnerstag Nachmittag frei.....ganz eventuell  #c 
Viel Spass denn  #h


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Na toll, Donnerstag nachmittag... und wie soll ich das schaffen ;+ 
 
Irgendwann klappts. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es morgen nich zu windig wird. Thumbs PRESSED! 
Erste Küsten-Zustands-Infos gibts heute ja ev. von Trutta&aaatsche ?!

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Heute waren Top-Bedingungen  :r 
Naja, ich kann eben nicht immer so, wie ich gerne möchte  #c , aber als ich die vielen anderen am oder auf dem Wasser gesehen habe, da ging's mir doch schon ein klein wenig auf's Gemüt  :c


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,


Du sagst es... hoffentlich bleibt es bis morgen so -- dann wird premiert...
Ich bin ja irgendwie _eeeeeetwas_ aufgeregt...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

|supergri ...keine Panik  |supergri 
Irgendwie bekommst Du immer wieder Sand unter die Füsse  |supergri 

und hier auch nochmal.... congratz zu den *3000*  #6


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Thanx, Diggel! |wavey: 

Obwohl Aatsche erst jetzt auf dem Rückweg vom Angeln ist, ist er morgen mit dabei #6 Damit haben Locke und ich beruhigender Weise einen "alten Hasen" dabei :z 


> Irgendwie bekommst Du immer wieder Sand unter die Füsse


Erstmal hoffe ich dass die Bedingungen es zulassen, dass ich zunächst mal Sand unter den Füssen _verliere_ (und mich dabei nicht allzu dämlich anstelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Broesel (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

plingh...

Na dann hoffe ich, dass der "Taufe" nichts mehr im Weg steht und nicht unerwartet irgend ne "Kette" reißt..bei der Premiere...   |supergri 

Achso..ich seh gerade "Cast away -Verschollen"... |kopfkrat  |sagnix


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Sönke #6 3000 Posting,astrein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heute war Familientag.War mal gucken ob Dein Togiak Heute hätte gewässert werden können.
Ja,hätte:q
Mal paar Foddos von der Truttenküste.


Ententeich






Kennt man ja hier.Mann war Heute was los.







Ein paar Angler waren im Wasser.







Ein schöner Dorsch,gefangen morgens an der Spitze.








Mal sehen wie lange die Buche noch steht???








Unser Sohn fand´s Klasse.Hab Ihm was vom Piratenschatz an der Küste erzählt und er wollte gar nicht mehr nach Hause :q


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,



> ich seh gerade "Cast away -Verschollen"...


 
Ahm... das macht Mut...|supergri 

Cooole Bilder, Jörg! Die machen _in der Tat_ Mut ... hoffentlich ist morgen genauso schöne Ententeichig! 
|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

was wünscht man denn einem angehenden Belly-Käptn? Mast- und Schotbruch - Hals- und Beinbruch - Schlauch- und Flossenverlust? #c 

Was auch immer, have fun und berichte mal |wavey: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

We sure do - here! 
Bleibst Du morgen Zuhause bitte, oder hälst wenigstens für ein paar Stunden die Luft an, bitte?  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

plingh


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Danke


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Die Bedingungen sehen zwar nicht *wirklich* rosig aus aber die Flinte können wir auch morgen noch ins Korn werfen
Ausserdem haben wir auch bei Scheisswetter schon echt gut gefangen.

Dat wird schon Inspek*tor*...bis morgen.


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

#6 Wir halten uns alle TOR-e offen, notfalls stellen wir uns eben in Broesel-manier ins Nass. 

Is schon morgen? |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ich halte morgen die Daumen für Euch.....
Haut sie raus und vielleicht hält sich das Wetter ja ein klein wenig  #6


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Großartig.. rechtzeitig zur frühen Morgenstund pfeift der Wind wieder mit Geräusch ums Fenster... mal sehen, wie es an der Wind"schattenseite" an der Küste aussieht... |kopfkrat 


#c


----------



## AndreasB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Mädels,
ich drücke Euch fest die Daumen. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber nach der Erstwässerung wirst Du eh jeden zweiten Tag an die Küste rauschen.  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

laut Radio soll es heute aus südwest pfeifen... da fiele mir spontan WH ein #h

Viel Spasss mit dem Quietsche-Entchen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Jo, Mister B,


ich denke, WH oder Kembs werden es werden werden.
Jetzt werde ich erstmals my precioussss "in shape" ins Auto verfrachten...
WIND LASS NACH!

Bis später...
|wavey:


----------



## Locke (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Llllooooooooiiiiiiidddddeeeeeee...heute war es soweit!
theactore wurde getauft............äähmm bzw. Belly wurde eingetauft,also eingeweiht ...und so..... |supergri 

Haben Ace anner Raststätte getroffen und ab Richtung Ostsee.
Auffer Fahrt hin war theactor mehr als aufgeregt, ständig dieses Gemurmel "ich werde ertrinken, wo lasse ich die Rute beim einstieg, ich werde ertrinken, hoffentlich ists nicht wellig, ich werde ertrinken". Die wurden mit der Frage, ob ich Begünstigter bin im Testament schnell im Keim erstickt

Angekommen hiess es erstmal, Sachen ausräumen, einräumen und umräumen und wo soll der Rest hin?






Bis wir alles Gerödel zusammenhatten, war ne Zigarettenlänge und TassKaff vergangen. Der Blick aufs Wasser war "angenehm", wenig Welle, so dachten wir.
Für Thor war es Welle genug






Also erstmal paar Schritte gehen, Belly entschultert und Flossen an. 
Startschwierigkeiten wurden schnell beseitigt........
Kurze Anweisung von Ace, wo "wir" hinwolllen, gleichmässiges paddeln und ab dafür.





AAACCCHHHTTUNNNNGG  Kolisionskurs vom Steuermann Thor





Ace logger nen Extraschlag gemacht und fäddisch....jaa...irgendwie...Sönke wollte wohl alleine sein....jedenfalls liess er sich treiben...bzw...wählte eine andere Richtung......?????  ;+ 
Kann aber auch sein, dass er im allgemeinen orientierungslos war.....wohin mit der verdammten Rute beim paddeln, wenden, Kurs halten.....WOHIN???





Naja...auf jeden Fall waren die lütten Wellen irgendwie doch grösser als erwartet. Wir wurden ein wenig abgetrieben, Thor steuerte wieder das sichere Uferwasser an, Ace paddelte irgendwo zwischen uns.
Die Wellen waren mir auch zu stark, also "Heimreise" antreten/paddeln. Jo, das dauerte auch ein wenig länger als erwartet. Ich hatte noch nen kurzen Drill und das wars für diesen Tag.

An Land stellte ich dann fest, Meister Ace nen Dorsch, Lehrling Thor noch nen grösseren Dorsch......not bad!
Völlig verwirrt......JAAAAAA   hab nen Dorsch....vom Bellyy....JAAAAAA  guggstu hiäää!!!






Yeah.....was er wohl hier gedacht hat????......




hmmmm.....

War wieder herrlich, anner Küste gewesen zu sein. Am liebsten morgen nochmal, Wetter spielt aber leider nicht mit!    
Belly is fun!

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

bravo azubitor :m 

plingh

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

So, nu isses soweit – *ISCH BIN KEINE BELLY-JUNGFRAU* mehr…|clown: 

Und es war ein hammerharter Einstieg, mein lieber Mann…#t 
Gegen 9.30 sind Ace, Locke und ich in Dahme angekommen.

Nö..zu Zweit in einem Auto mit Bellygepäck.. das ist überschaubar…







Wahnsinn…

Tja, windig war's aber es schien sich in Grenzen zu halten. Auch das Wasser sah vergleichsweise ruhig aus. ..

Nach einem wenig geschickten Einstieg ins Belly gings auch schon los. Keine Zeit, sich einzugewöhnen... Sofort harter Kampf gegen die Wellen. Wieso kann ich eigentlich nicht wenden? Einmal aufgehört zu paddeln, schon haben die Wellen einen wieder herumgedreht und so entfernte ich mich langsam aber sicher vom Land (obwohl ich eigentlich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung paddelte…)|kopfkrat 
Zum Angeln kam ich kaum. Die beiden waren schon munter am Werfen und ich versuchte mich immer noch im Machtkampf mit dem Wellen....

Irgendwann wagte ich auch ein paar Würfe, aber eine wirkliche Köderkontrolle war kaum möglich.

Als ich nach einer ¾ Stunde anfing, den Rückzug anzutreten, passierte dann doch das Unglaubliche. Auf halber Strecke zurück ließ ich kurz den Köder (my beloved TAK!) auf den Boden sacken (um mal wieder eine bessere Sitzposition zu finden..). Dann hob ich Rute hoch, zweimal zupfen und PLUPP. Mein erster Bellydorsch!! #v Während des Drills spülte mich die Strömung wieder sonst wohin aber dafür war der Drill ein Erlebnis! Und ein recht ordentlicher Bursche (48cm) der da an die Rute klopfte. Happy noch ein Fotoversuch..







und dann trat ich (nicht zuletzt weil es meinem Magen nicht mehr sooo gut ging) den laaangen Rückmarschkampf an.. Unglaublich, wie langsam man vorankommen kann gegen Wind, Welle und Strömung.

Völlig fertig an Land kamen dann auch Mathias (ein Dorsch) und Thorsten (einen verloren) angepaddelt.

Endlich ist das Belly eingeweiht und eines steht fest: die nächste Tour wird wahrscheinlich die reine Erholung gegen heute! Wenn man ohne Kampf seine Sachen ordnen kann, in Ruhe auswerfen und den Köder auch gezielt führen kann, ist das Ganze wohl noch 8x cooler als so schon.

So, jetzt gibt’s frischesten Ostseedorsch ..


Schöner Bericht, Thorsten und fiese Bilder  
|wavey:


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Ihr habt den Ausflug klasse wiedergegeben Leute#6
Wenn ihr Herrn B. das nächste Mal nicht sagt das wir fahren haben wir evtl. auch bessere Bedingungen.
Wäre der Teich besser befahrbar gewesen hätte es sicher auch noch mehr Dorsch gegeben...war aber trotzdem geil.
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von mir.


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Glückwunsch zur "Entjungferung"
Muss ja aufregend gewesen sein#6
Hab viel Spass damit.


----------



## detlefb (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Congratz Sönke,

du siehst auf dem Foto von Ace ja um Jahrhunderte gealtert aus.
Bist du recovered???????

super Bericht, da freue ich mich Me(h)er #6


----------



## Broesel (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

:c  und wieder nen Belly-Süchtel mehr... :c 

Aber Glückwunsch..mein lieber Orientierungslospaddeltor, heil abgelegt und wieder heil ans Ufer gekommen...und das Unfallfrei... #6 Aber hattest ja saugute Hilfsmänners dabei...

Zu guter letzt sogar mit stinkingen Fingern...  |kopfkrat 

Aber ..Nein!..ich bleibe am Ufer..jawollja...   |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Klaaaaasse #r

Na endlich! Glückwunsch zur Jungfernfahrt  :m


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,

@Broesel: ich habe den Eindruck, bei "Ententeich" kann man sich etwas weniger auffällig blamieren als bei Wellenströmungs-Gemeinheiten  

Lehrreich wars neben dem feschen Drill allemal: An/Ablegen; Stitzpositions-vorbereitung etc.
Next target: Rutenhalter! 
Ohne ist das schlichtweg unmööchlich!  

|wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ theactor

Bravo und klasse habt ihr das gemacht.
War ja schon immer mein reden, das das BB-Fahren und dabei noch Fische fangen, süchtig macht.  #6  :l 

Kleiner Tipp: auf den Fotos sah man das Du zuweit zur Spitze gesessen hast und Dich zusehr auf die Rückenlehne verlassen hast, sprich angelehnt hast.
Die ist leider nicht dafür gemacht und somit geht beim paddeln viel unnötige Kraft verloren, weil das Togiak sich immer mit der Spitze ins Wasser schieben will. Du willst doch aber Fahrt über Wasser machen, also die Sitzposition mehr vermitteln und dann klapps auch mit der Navigation !  :m


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Mikefish: Recht hast Du! Die erste halbe Stunde unterlag ich genau dem Fehler.
Locke hat mich dann auch drauf hingewiesen und ich habe erstmal die Lehne höhergestellt (um mich mehr nach vorne zu zwingen). Aber im Laufe der Session habe ich mich immer wieder dabei ertappt, mich auf die Rückenlehne "zu verlassen". Da geht mit Sicherheit eine Menge Energie flöten...

Beim nächsten Mal weiss ich (hoffentlich) von vorneherein Bescheid und werde versuchen, mich zu steigern in meiner Navigationausbeute  

Thanx 4 the Tipp! |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ theactor

Ja ja wir haben alle mal angefangen.  |supergri 

Du kannst aber auch die Spitze "zwingen" sich mehr über dem Wasserspiegel zuhalten ! Siehe HIER 
Und die Tragkraft wird dadurch erhöht, die kleinen Wellen schlagen nicht mehr gegen den Rücken und ...... das BB leigt ruhiger und schaukelt weniger!


----------



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr Herrn B. das nächste Mal nicht sagt das wir fahren haben wir evtl. auch bessere Bedingungen.


 Harr - harr - harr #d ich erfahre es ja doch  
Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß ich mir Samstag mal wieder einen Wolf geworfen habe um nach sieben Stunden komplett fischfrei nach Hause zu fahren... nein, ich bin nicht neidisch und gönne es dem entjungferntor #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Mikefish: weniger Wellenempfindlich? Zwingt die Spitze nach oben? Klingt nach 100%-dasbrauchich! (Gerade als Wellenempfindlichtor  )
Woher bekommt man so ein "Schaustoff-Kindersurfbrett" bzw. was könnte man alternativ verwenden und wie ist es angebracht?
Ich sehne mir grad ein Bellytreffen herbei denn dann kann man all dies natürlich in viel besser in Augenschein nehmen...

@Michael: ich glaube tatsächlich, dass man den Fisch so viel besser "suchen" kann und bessere Chancen hat. Auch wenn man "sitzt" ist es natürlich ungleich anstrengender als gemütliches Pilseken-Ansitz-Angeln. Aber der Fisch in der Pfanne ist die Belohung (abgesehen vom genialen Dorsch-Nick-Adventure-Drill  )
Always welcome to missbrauch my Belly anytime! 
Ich tu alles auf dem Weg, Broesel am Ufer (ab und zu) zu vereinsamen und Dich zum BellyB zu machen  

|wavey:


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@Stormbringer
...und dat nächste Mal nimmste mein Belly und fährst mit raus, fängst ´n Sack voll Dorsche und bist somit infiziert. Und wir haben auf Ewigkeiten gutes Bellywetter :q


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Beste Idee von Welt, Ace! #6 

Da ist mir was aufgefallen...


> Yeah.....was er wohl hier gedacht hat????......









Ahm.. also ich finde das ziemlich offen-_sichtlich..._





  

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @Stormbringer...und dat nächste Mal nimmste mein Belly und fährst mit raus, fängst ´n Sack voll Dorsche und bist somit infiziert. Und wir haben auf Ewigkeiten gutes Bellywetter :q


Eine zugegebenermaßen extrem gute Idee #6  wenn ich alles so könnte als wie ich wollte... mitten in der Woche mit dem eigenen (Belly)Boot zum Angeln... klingt schon verlockend  

Never say never - aber bis dahin bleibt alles so wie´s scheint :g 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und an dieser Stelle mal ein herzliches Danke für Eure unmoralischen Angebote :m


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

steht jederzeit mein Angebot...nur unter einer Bedingung. Die Fotos werden hier gezeigt:q

Der Thor und der Stormbringer zusammen auf hoher See...was da wohl für´n Wellengang herrscht??? Ich denke da ist Belly-Kitesurfing bei Windstärke 12 und Platzregen angesagt

Sachma Sönke, darf ich mal fragen was du gerade zu Hause mit deinem Belly veranstaltest. Bei dem Bild kommen mir komische Gedanken:q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ theactor

Das Kindersurfbrett habe ich von REAL "Sportabteilung".  :m


----------



## AndreasB (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Nun ist es anscheinend um den Belly-Erektionstor geschehen.  |supergri Glückwunsch zur Erstwässerung.

Astreiner Bericht und super Bilder. #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Gratulation zur *Entjungferung*...und dann auch gleich noch mit Fisch  #6 
Alles Andere kommt noch....und der Herr B aus R.....den kriegen wir auch noch... Hey Michael : Du weisst doch, dass mein Zweitbelly für Dich frei ist  |supergri 
Und dann zeigen wir den anderen Mal, wo so ein "Eggdiggler" den Most holt  |supergri 

P.S.: Astreine Pics, die aber leider nur ahnen lassen, was da so abging  :g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Inspector Tanner,
nu muß ich mich doch auch noch mal melden.
Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum schwimmenden Untersatz. Wirst sicher viel Spaß mit haben und dann natürlich auch zum gelungenen Anangeln. #6
Is geil waß


----------



## theactor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,



> Sachma Sönke, darf ich mal fragen was du gerade zu Hause mit deinem Belly veranstaltest.


Zu Hause gar nichts. Aber im Wasser hat es mir zum Abendbrot verholfen - das reicht schon. Ich bin da genügsam   

@Diggler: in der Tat sieht das auf den Bildern echt nach halb-schlimm-aus, aber die ein oder andere Welle ging direkt leicht über "Board" und haben somit sogar verhindert, eine Beruhigungszigarette zu rauchen weil das Feuerzeug dabei nass wurde... |evil: 

@Mikefisch: Ich muss nochmal nachhaken: ist das Ding ungefähr das, was wir als Kinder benutzt haben um Brustschwimmen zu lernen? Bzw. was wir uns unter die Brust geklemmt haben um dann bequem zu paddeln? 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich diese Woche bei Karstadt Sport vorbei schauen (sollten sowas dann ja auch haben) und werde berichten! 

@MS: gelungen war das Anangeln -allein aufgund der Supi-Begleitung  - alle mal - aber es hätte von mir aus auch ruhig 14 Windstärken weniger haben können  

|wavey: 
Ich sacke jetzt müde ins Bett und bin gespannt, ob meine Waden morgen beleidigt den Dienst verweigern...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mensch Sönke....das Dich das soooo antörnt.... ich hab's mal aufgehellt  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				thewadenkrampftor schrieb:
			
		

> aber es hätte von mir aus auch ruhig 14 Windstärken weniger haben können


 ....rein rechnerisch wären es dann -10 bis -11 Windstärken gewesen  |supergri  Also heftigster Sturm aus der anderen Richtung  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Der Hammer! Extreme horny bellyboating.......nach dem Bildausschnitt zu urteilen, hat sich der Kauf der Liebesschaukel ja zumindest in einer Hinsicht gelohnt  Bei zuviel Wellengang macht das aber auch keinen Spaß mehr...da kommt man so ausm Takt #t 

Ösnek, die Schwimmhilfen bekommst du z.B. auch in einem unbeobachteten Moment in der Alsterschwimmhalle |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> die Schwimmhilfen bekommst du z.B. auch in einem unbeobachteten Moment in der Alsterschwimmhalle


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Extreme horny bellyboating.......nach dem Bildausschnitt zu urteilen, hat sich der Kauf der Liebesschaukel ja zumindest in einer Hinsicht gelohnt  Bei zuviel Wellengang macht das aber auch keinen Spaß mehr...da kommt man so ausm Takt #t...



Gröööööhl:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Mönsch Sönke, Respekt !!!
Willkommen im Club  :m  #6 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr es bei dem Wind wagt............
Alles andere was jetzt noch kommt ( bei weniger Wind) ist das Schaulaufen  
Und wenn Du dann Deine vielen (3) Beine und Arme unter Kontrolle hast, kommt die 2 Rute für´s Grundfischen hinzu... |supergri  |supergri 
Auch ich kann mich nur anschließen; wenn Alexis Sorbas mal los will, kann er gerne meine Rentnerbanane, das ODC haben. Dürfte seinem Rückenleiden entgegen kommen.


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

Ihr macht mich ganz #t  #t  #t 

Nach Ösnek´s Beschreibung der bevorzugten Windstärken scheint er eher auf Vakuum zu stehn - und wenn ich mir das aufgehellte Bild ansehe scheint das wirklich zu stimmen  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: weiß jemand die Pluralform von Vakuum? Vakuümse oder so???


----------



## Fischbox (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin |wavey: 

Ist es tatsächlich geschehen?! |kopfkrat  Normalerweise gar keine Frage, denn die Fotos sprechen ja eine mehr als eindeutige Sprache. Aber was hatten wir nicht schon für tolle Fakes hier im Board. Ich denke da mal nur an Vossis schwebenden Dorsch vor Staberhuk. :m 

Nee lass mal sein, is' schon 'ne dolle Sache! Und dann bei diesem gewaltigen Wellengang (obwohl ich den noch nicht genau entdecken konnte #c ). Ab heute bist du für mich nur noch der Gladiator. Aber ein büschn musst du für den ABBB-Cup doch noch üben. Vielleicht kann ich Dir ja noch mal dabeihelfen?! Du könntest dir dann auch ein wenig von meiner sensationellen Angeltechnik abschauen. Wär mir ganz lieb, denn dann hätte ich den Staubfänger nachher vielleicht nicht zuhause stehn.


@ Diggler 

Du hast aber gute Augen!!!! #6  #6 Sehr bedenklich dieser Fotoausschnitt.


----------



## Reppi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Quatsch !! :r   
Ich glaub mal, er hat in seiner Panik den Totschläger in die falsche Tasche gesteckt  
oder war er im Laichkostüm und keiner hat ihn abgestr...........br,br, mir wird ganz schlecht bei dem Gedanken |kopfkrat  :v


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,



> Du hast aber gute Augen!!!! #6 #6


Mooooooment! Den Bildausschnitt habe _ich_ - Euch ganz Anteil nehmen lassend - eingestellt. Das Diggel nachgehellt hat lässt auf Helligkeits-vorlieben im Schlafzimmer rückschließen #t  



> kommt die 2 Rute für´s Grundfischen hinzu...


Erstmal muss ein Rutenhalter für die _eine_ Rute her...
Und um die Ruhe für eine zweite Rute zu haben brauchen die 5 Gliedmaßen ( ) bestümmt noch etwas.

Jo, BoxFisch - ich interessiere mich sehr für Deine sensationelle Angeltechnik! :g 



> br,br, mir wird ganz schlecht bei dem Gedanken  |kopfkrat :v


Ich freue mich, dass sich Reppi bezüglich meiner Sextoralität im oralen Auswurf übt..tss

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Aaaahhaaa....der Herr Thor ist "Rechtsträger" ! :q



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> (obwohl ich den noch nicht genau entdecken konnte  )


Bei dem Wellengang draussen wollte ich nicht meine Digi versenken 

War aber immer noch besser als 8terbahnfahrt 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischbox (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wellengang draussen wollte ich nicht meine Digi versenken



Der hat gesessen #t , aber meine Digi hat mittlerweile auch schon einen Nachfolger bekommen.


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Digi hin oder her - nächstes mal möchte ich erst überhaupt gar keine einzige Welle sehen nich ...#t 

Ich habe mal gebastelt und dies ist - bis eine professionellere Lösung naht - das erste Resultat:











Breiterer Gurt wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll - aber für die nächste Tour soll sich das erstmal "bewähren" (oder versagen #t ).

Gehts schon wieder los? Bin schon wieder ganz hipppppplich...


----------



## Locke (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> aber die nächste Tour soll sich das erstmal "bewähren" (oder versagen  )



Ich würde sagen "tool-time-tor"   #6
Ging aber schnell! 
Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,


> Ging aber schnell!


Ich muss gewappnet sein  
Is schon windstill? 
Aber in der nächsten Zeit wird eh' schwierig mit Los-kommen *seufztor*

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Digi hin oder her - nächstes mal möchte ich erst überhaupt gar keine einzige Welle sehen nich ...#t
> 
> Ich habe mal gebastelt und dies ist - bis eine professionellere Lösung naht - das erste Resultat:
> Gehts schon wieder los? Bin schon wieder ganz hipppppplich...


Sieht doch ganz gut aus Sönke #6
Du konntest bestimmt die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen :q 
...und dann mal eben nen Super Rutenhalter hingezaubert :m


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Du konntest bestimmt die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen



WOHER WEISST DU DAS!  
Ob er super ist, wird sich zeigen. Letzlich ist es ein Nachbau-Abgucker von Master Ace' Lösung.

P.S. Wenn alles klappt, Jörg ist der "Weihnachtsmann" morgen _gelb_ und schiebt etwas durch den Briefschlitz  #6 

|wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wenn alles klappt, Jörg ist der "Weihnachtsmann" morgen _gelb_ und schiebt etwas durch den Briefschlitz  #6
> 
> |wavey:


Da freu ich mich wie Bolle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

;+  ;+ ...*wer* schiebt *was* durch den Briefschlitz  ;+  ;+  ;+ 



			
				StänderdurchBellytor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Diggel nachgehellt hat lässt auf Helligkeits-vorlieben im Schlafzimmer rückschließen


 .....  |kopfkrat ....soso....was Du alles aus so einem aufgehellten Bild schliessen kannst  |kopfkrat


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Zitat von *StänderdurchBellytor*...


Ich lach mich schlapp Vossi...:q:q:q


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Inspektor schrieb:
			
		

> ...Master Ace'...


 |abgelehn
Leidensgenosse Ace hört sich besser an


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

...wieso denn Leidensgenosse Ace..... Du hast doch sicher jede Menge Spaß gehabt...zumindest innerlich


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> was Du alles aus so einem aufgehellten Bild schliessen kannst



gell? :g (genaugenommen hat MB _geplaudert_...|bla:  ) 




> *StänderdurchBellytor*...


 #6 
Aber wenn ich eines noch nicht im AB begriffen habe, dann wie man bei Quotes des Absender "bearbeiten kann";+ 



> |abgelehn


@Ace: ahm.. *HERO*!?
Besser..?


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Penisaufhellerdiggel schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieso denn Leidensgenosse Ace..... Du hast doch sicher jede Menge Spaß gehabt...zumindest innerlich


 
..
OOOOooookay - ich hab's. 
Habe bisher immer nur "Antwort-fragmente" beantwortet aber noch nei den gesamten Post zitiert--- jetzt habe ich gesehen wie's geht...|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

......und das ist der positive Nebeneffekt 


*Bellyboaten macht schlau * 

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Windlassnach! Ich fühl mich grad so hinterblieben.. BRAUCHE DRINGEND BELLYTOUR  zwecks Erschlauung... 

Ahm.. bislang keine schwerwiegende Kritik an Ruten-Konstruktion? Sollte es ggf. brauchbar sein... 





> >*Bellyboaten macht schlau??*


 
|wavey:


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				The Pink Puck schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch sicher jede Menge Spaß gehabt...zumindest innerlich


Dat is nich ganz unwar vor allem der Einstieg und die ersten Meter waren recht...sagen wir mal unterhaltsam(räusper)

Die Bedingungen waren aber auch wirklich hart Vossi...auch wenns nicht so aussieht, da draussen bliess ne fette 4-5 mit fiesen Böen noch heftiger.
Hadder wirklich gut gemacht der Thor. Bei Locke glaube ich ja immer noch das er irgendwo ´nen E-Motor versteckt hatte, so schnell wie der vorwärtskam
Vielleicht hat er aber auch den berühmten Furz-Antrieb von Hamsterson(wo ist der eigentlich) benützt.:q


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Sönke der Halter ist astrein...muss doch nur seinen Zweck erfüllen und das wird er.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

....okay.....ne 4-5....da woll'n wir mal mit dem "Anfängertor" gnädig sein.... |supergri 
Aber das mit dem Furzantrieb hat Alex mir auch noch nicht verraten, aber vielleicht hilft Locke uns ja weiter (verdammt..,wie geht'n das mit 'ner wasserdichten Wathose  |kopfkrat  )

Alexander hat mir vor zwei Monaten gemailt. Ihm geht es gut, jedoch ist bei Ihm Nachwuchs angekommen und er hat nicht mehr sooo viel Zeit....weder für's Fischen, noch für's AB


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Danke, Ace für den Versuch der "Ehrenrettung"...
Der Nackte-Kanone-Opa-Leslie Nielsen hätte sich nicht ungeschickter anstellen können...Ich stehe allerdings schmunzelnd zu meinem wenig grazilen Bellyeinstieg ..immerhin bin ich überhaupt eingestiegen... was meinen Broesel-geprägten Bedenken völlig widersprach :g


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

P.S.


			
				schlüpfigefragenstellvoss-ih! schrieb:
			
		

> (verdammt..,wie geht'n das mit 'ner wasserdichten Wathose |kopfkrat )


Ahm.. die is nich mehr wasserdicht, Vossi. Sie hat die Öffnung durch _*#~~rauschen`+`#_ an genau der richtigen Stelle...:g Hab ich ..g..gelesen..


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

.....coool......allerdings  |kopfkrat ....ähmmmm.....Dauerdruck...ich meine so wegen Druckausgleich und nicht nass werden am Allerwertesten.....das müsst Ihr mir beizeiten nochmal erklären..und zwar gaaaanz genau  |supergri 
Ich freu mich auf "Unsere" erste gemeinsame Tour mit Herrn B.  #h


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

OOOOh ja! Ich mich erstens auch und zweitens sollten wir schleunigst eine MISSION-B-GOES-BELLY ins Leben rufen... Genug "Leihspender" hat er ja nun wirklich...

Ich geh jetzt Vom-Belly-Träumen... |schlaf: #6


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> gell? :g (genaugenommen hat MB _geplaudert_...|bla:  )


Anscheinend aber leise genug  

Geplante Mission klingt ja spannend - ich weiß dabei bloß nicht, wie ich mittlerweile 4 (in Worten *vier*) Leihbelly´s nutzen können soll, hab ich doch nur einen A****  

Das Geheimnis Eurer ganzen nicht (mehr?) wasserdichten Wathosen dürfte allerdings seit dem Paparazzo-Foto gelüftet sein  
Geht es jedem Bellynator so? #c  :g 

plingh 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Geht es jedem Bellynator so?


Erster Gedanke:
Nicht jedem......ich glaube ja immer noch an das Gute im Menschen..  bei Sönke ist das Antriebsgas noch vorne in die Hose entwichen, bei jeder schnellen Bewegung entwich es nach oben; würde die torkelnde Fortbewegung erklären   

Zweiter Gedanke:
Das Wort Rutenständer bekommt ne neue Bedeutung |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort Rutenständer bekommt ne neue Bedeutung |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 Eine mögliche Erklärung - wobei ich mir die eher so vorstelle, daß sie mit dem Kopf nach unten paddeln und ihren Rutenständer gen Himmel recken   

plingh

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				leihnixB schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß dabei bloß nicht, wie ich mittlerweile 4 (in Worten *vier*) Leihbelly´s nutzen können soll,


 Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.. werden doch alle, die Du beim Leihen-wollen verschmähst nie wieder kein Wort nich mit Dir reden wollen...

Reppi, ich welchen Hormontopf bist Du denn als Kind gefallen? Dir scheint der Rutenorientierte Aspekt des Themas zuzusagen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Reppi, ich welchen Hormontopf bist Du denn als Kind gefallen? Dir scheint der Rutenorientierte Aspekt des Themas zuzusagen...



Eher das Gegenteil, ich bin erzkonservativ katholisch in einem Heim groß geworden und kann diese von Dir so schamlos ausgelebte sexuelle Seite des Angelns nicht wechseln... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Eher das Gegenteil, ich bin erzkonservativ katholisch in einem Heim groß geworden


 Ich hab es doch gewußt  


			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> und kann diese von Dir so schamlos ausgelebte sexuelle Seite des Angelns nicht wechseln... |supergri |supergri


Wer seine Seite nicht wechseln kann - bleibt  

plingh

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

plingh
..dann bleibe ich mal... 

@Reppi: ach hör doch auf.. das glaubt Dir doch kein Mensch nich... Ich werde Dich bei der nächsten/ersten gemeinsamen (*rrr*) Tour mal ein bisschen aufklären  

thewanngehtesendlichwiederlostor |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

.....ich sach Dir jetzt mal was, was für'n "normalen Mann" Eiswürfel in der Hose sind  |supergri 

*Windstärke 6 !!!!*

Naaaaa ??? Immer noch "thewanngehtesendlichwiederlostor" |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,

@Diggel: uh.. ich winke Dir bei genannter Windstärke - ganz Mann - von Land aus zu and bewonder you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hoffe mal, dass sich zu Zeiten, wenn ich die "Preciouss Part II" ins Auge fassen kann, der Wind auf 0 bis -2 beruhigt hat.... #t


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

steh' wieder auf Sönke....ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass ich bei diesen Windstärken gerne rauspaddel, oder besonders hart bin   
Ich habe da mehr an die Ausbuchtung Deiner Hose gedacht  #c 
Aber Du hast das ganz sicher verstanden


----------



## theactor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

ach soooo  
So langsam bin ich echt sehr sehr froh, dass wir das durchgezogen haben -- was jetzt grad wieder da draußen abgeht...#d


----------



## MichaelB (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> was jetzt grad wieder da draußen abgeht...#d


 Tjaaaa.... #c  :g 
Da ich in der näxten Zeit quasi noch einen Tag "Zwangs-Urlaub" nehmen muß hoffe ich ja auch mal auf passenderes Wetter (die Kleidung stimmt  ) und würde gern einer weiteren Belly-Fahrt beiwohnen #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mastermix (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

UNGLAUBLICHES THEMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :m  :m  :m 

Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten und an theactor zur Entjungferung!

Selten so gelacht wie über die Konversationen hier   

mit einem sanften "PLNGH"

Euer
Mastermix


----------



## theactor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

na, dann stell man zugig das Atmen ein - dann klappts auch mit der Bellytour  

@Mastermix: mmmmnjaaa.. man _könnte_ vermuten, die Küsties haben so einen leichten Drall im Cerebrum  

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> die Küsties haben so einen leichten Drall im Cerebrum


Augenscheinlich ja nicht nur dort..  

Sorbas the Voodoomaster scheint echt böse auf uns zu sein......das wird und wird ja nicht besser :c  :c  :v


----------



## MichaelB (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

statt hier nur noch herum zu heulen solltet Ihr das vielleicht mal wie Männerz nehmen :g 
Der Diggler hat das so schön ausgedrückt von wegen mit Eiswürfeln in der Büx  

plingh

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Der Diggler hat das so schön ausgedrückt von wegen mit Eiswürfeln in der Büx


Der Diggler diggelt mit seinen Diggeln bei dem Wetter auch nur vom Strand;
und Eiswürfel kennt er zu dieser Jahreszeit auch nur aus seinem Caipi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Eiswürfel kennt er zu dieser Jahreszeit auch nur aus seinem Caipi


 *EISWÜRFEL IM CAIPI* #q  #q  #q  #q 

man man Uwe  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

da ist das Eis schon zerstossen drin..... Eiswürfel  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> *EISWÜRFEL IM CAIPI* #q #q #q #q
> 
> man man Uwe |uhoh: |uhoh:
> 
> da ist das Eis schon zerstossen drin..... Eiswürfel :q :q :q


 
nicht wenn du das zeug aus der regentonne säufst, wie unser reppi:q :q


----------



## theactor (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,

ihr müsst das verstehen -- da an der Westküste ist man noch nicht immer in der heutigen Welt angekommen. So hörte ich, dass dort der Ouzo als Desinfektonsmittel genutzt, und Sagrotan als griechischer Verdauer geehrt wird.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Naja...... so was muss es ja auch geben  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## JosiHH (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

War grade kurz im Keller und hab Stimmen gehört:
*"Nimm mich, blas mich, mach mich naß!!!"*   :l 

Aber ich mußte mein Belly trösten und auf böigen Wind verweisen. #d 


Aber ICH GEH MORGEN TROTZDEM LOS!!! JAWOLL
Will gegen Mittag / nachmittags gen Dahme aufbrechen und paar Stunden vom Ufer aus der Peitsche schwingen.

Noch jemand dabei?

Josi


----------



## Fischkoopp (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ Likörkäufer

Wenn Du die Peitsche auch Ikea hast, *VORSICHT* , manchmal fehlen auch da gewisse Schrauben :m .


----------



## JosiHH (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Fischkoopp schrieb:
			
		

> @ Likörkäufer
> 
> Wenn Du die Peitsche auch Ikea hast, *VORSICHT* , manchmal fehlen auch da gewisse Schrauben :m .



Quatsch, Ruten von IKEA. Die taugen nix.
Hab meine von Lidl :m

PS.: Wer hat diesen Thread eigendlich mit 1 Stern bewertet???


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi!



> Aber ICH GEH MORGEN TROTZDEM LOS!!! JAWOLL


Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Absage... 
Aber im Ernst: doch wohl hoffentlich nicht alleine! DON'T!
Soll ja heut net so windig sein - hätte ich das früher gewusst...



> PS.: Wer hat diesen Thread eigendlich mit 1 Stern bewertet???


Neider, Nicht-precious-Besitzer... 
Schuld sind eher alle, die das Thema nicht positiv bewerten


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Absage...
> Aber im Ernst: doch wohl hoffentlich nicht alleine! DON'T!
> Soll ja heut net so windig sein - hätte ich das früher gewusst...


 
Die gibts heute nicht. Werd aber als Strandläufer unterwegs sein.
Muß nur noch den einen oder andern übereden... (Hallo Gernot |wavey: )

also, schnapp die Deine Drehbuch-Hörspiel-Kassette, den Walkman und ab ans Wasser. Text lernen geht auch mit Rute in der Hand.



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Neider, Nicht-precious-Besitzer...
> Schuld sind eher alle, die das Thema nicht positiv bewerten



Also Iiiich hab meine Sternchen abgegeben... wer nicht? #c 

Josi


----------



## Deckert (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Petri Sönke zu den ersten Bellydorschen.#6 
Du fuchst dich da bestimmt schnell ein, hoffe aber nur das du das Strandlaufen nun nicht ganz vernachlässigst, schließlich haben die gemeinsamen Touren immer sehr viel Fun gemacht. 

Also bis bald an der Küste. Und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Gummi.|supergri 

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Broesel (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@Deckert,
genau...gibbet ihm. Dat dauert nämlich nicht lange, dann sind Sönke echte Flossen gewachsen und nichts ist mehr...mit Strandläufer... :c 



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> also, schnapp die Deine Drehbuch-Hörspiel-Kassette, den Walkman und ab ans Wasser. Text lernen geht auch mit Rute in der Hand.



Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...Sönke in Gummiente, mitten aufm Ozean. Plötzlich hört man da jemanden sprechen, singen...wild gestikulierend...gibbet eigentlich auch weiße Männer in weißen Gummienten??? |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,
@Josi: Good Boy! Das muss heut ein Traumtag anner Küste sein :l 
Freu mich schon auf den Bericht, Bilder und möglichst Silber! 

@Tom: #6 Neeee - allein das Wetter wird das verbieten, sich dem Land komplett zu "entziehen". Außerdem ist das aufrechte Angeln viel zu spannend - vor allem bei angesprochenen Sessions. 
Aber ob ich mit Dir nochmal losgehe... Du fängst mir entschieden zu große Fische  
Sodann: bis möglichst baaald anner Ostsee#6


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...Sönke in Gummiente, mitten aufm Ozean. Plötzlich hört man da jemanden sprechen, singen...wild gestikulierend...gibbet eigentlich auch weiße Männer in weißen Gummienten??? |supergri  |supergri



Gummi-Boot, Gummi-Büx..
Wenns ganz schlimm wird werden die Ärmel der Watjacke aufm Rücken zusammengeknotet.
Jetzt weißt Du auch, warum Bühnenbilder nie massiv, sondern immer aus Pappe sind #q Aua

Josi
(Coast-Psycho-Doc)


----------



## theactor (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

jaja... macht Euch nur lustig  
Aber ich habe da tatsächlich was.. Passendes gefunden...


> werden die Ärmel der Watjacke aufm Rücken zusammengeknotet







(Das ist tatsächlich themonstertor - für eines der Portaits in "Arkoffs" heimeligen Wohnzimmer. Wer erinnert sich  ?)

Ahm, Josili -- was machstn Zuhause...?!;+ 

|wavey: thedownundertor

P.S. wahrscheinlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Joerch das Bild unter seine Fittiche genommen hat...


----------



## JosiHH (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> jaja... macht Euch nur lustig
> Aber ich habe da tatsächlich was.. Passendes gefunden...
> ...



Nanu, Du hast dich rasiert? Irgendwie siehst Du etwas verändert aus...  |kopfkrat 

und der aufmerksame Leser ( |wavey: ) weiß:
Josi geht HEUTE NACHMITTAG los...
also gleich, sobald meine Holde eintrifft und das Sitting übernimmt


Josi


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@ theactor



> Wer erinnert sich


 
Wer sich an so was erinnert |kopfkrat , muß geschädigt sein.


----------



## Reppi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> (Das ist tatsächlich themonstertor


Der Hinweis war überflüssig...  
gibt doch nur einen, der soo aus sieht, seine Neigungen ausleben kann und auch noch Geld dafür bekommt   
Hier an der Westküste würde man Dich soo nicht mit den Schaafen alleine im Stall lassen... |supergri


----------



## theactor (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Reppi: was denn... ich werde von Schleswig gut bezahlt -- Bedingung: die Wollfabrikanten grinsen auch weiterhin so breit...  

@Josi: watn nu? Wie war's @ the Coast??

#h


----------



## theactor (13. April 2005)

*My Preciouss RETURNS...*

Hi,

meine erste Belly(mypreciousss)tour liegt ja nun schon lange zurück - Januar.. und seither ergab es sich nicht wieder oder ich hatte vor den Wellen ein wenig zu viel Respekt (bekommen).

Gestern war ich mit Locke in Bliesdorf zum Wat-Dämmerdorschversuch. Auch nicht ganz unerfolgreich - aber dennoch durfte ich mir von Locke ungefähr 23,56mal anhören: "Bestes Bellywetter! Belliiiiiii! Jetzt mit'm Belly - das wär was! Haste Dein Belly dabei! Trottel!! Wo ist jetzt das Belly!?" |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 
Das war sehr anstrengend. :g 

Heute der Blick nach draußen - kein Lüftchen... die Dahmewebcam: Ententeich..._sollte _ ich es wagen?!
Spätestens als Locke vorschlug: "Ich vom Belly, Du vom Land aus - und abends vergleichen wir" war klar: ich _muss _ es mal wieder wagen   

In Dahme angekommen verschlug es uns den Atem -- und wir rödelten die Angelsachen in Rekordzeit zusammen: tatsächlich kaum ein Lüftchen, Ententeich,  ein paar entfernte Strandangler - genial!!
Meine Befürchtungen ("Wir werden untergehen! Die Dorsche werden uns aufessen!") zerschlugen sich nahezu, und nach einer erneuten rührenden "KommtderActorauchgutinsWasser-oderstelltersichwiederanwieeinMädchen?"-Fürsorge von Locke ( #6 ) paddelten wir raus. Und das klappte dieses mal sogar richtig gut! 
Ein absoluter Traum! Eine zu vernachlässigende Strömung kein Anker nötig - und los gings! 
Und zum ersten Mal konnte ich vom Belly aus _kontrolliert _ fischen - und schon bald gab es auf Spöket rot-schwarz den ersten Dorsch - dem eine Menge folgen sollten.
Leider hatten wir keine Kamera dabei - aber ein "Highlight": irgendwann paddelte Locke zu mir und "knipste"  die beiden Bellys einfach einander. Ein "Doppeltogiak"  #6  :g 
Da fehlten eigentlich nur noch Fernseher und eine Tüte Chips und wir wäre glatt als Muppett-Opas vorm TV durchgegangen... :q 

Fische gab es reichlich - wenn auch meist nur kleine.
Während ich stur beim Spöket blieb, wechselte Locke immer wieder mal den Köder, was seiner Mitchell 308XGold irgendwann mächtig auf die Nerven ging und sie sich daraufhin entschied, nur noch den oberen Spulenteil zu bespulen.
Irgendwann waren Perücken unvermeidbar und schließlich stellte die Rolle den Dienst ganz ein.
Also "knipsten" wir die Bellys wieder aneinander und haben die letzten 20 Minuten mit meiner Rute abwechselnd weitergefischt  #6 Real Teamwork   

Insgesamt hatte ich über 20 Fische, Locke trotz diverser Schwierigkeiten kaum weniger  und so kamen in den drei Stunden auf dem Wasser (Angelende 21.30h) insgesamt 40 Dorsche zu Tage. 
Die allermeisten waren leider recht klein. Wohl waren diverse maßige dabei, aber doch noch in Größen, die man nicht guten Gewissens mitnehmen möchte.

Was soll ich sagen - ein absolut genialer Angelabend! Wenn die Ostsee doch nur immer so ententeichig wäre! Das käme einem "Göbeltor" wirklich entgegen  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## JosiHH (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Niiiicht schlecht fürn Softegg wie dich :q 
Ich hatte mir schon sorgen gemacht und ständig bei ebay gesucht nach "gebr. Togiak z.verk. von Göbeltor".
Andererseits kannst du dir auch mal Gedanken machen über einen Seegangskompensator (z.B. ne kleine Ölbarriere, da kommt dann nur die lange Dühnung durch, die kleinen gemeinen Wellen werden geschluckt) |kopfkrat 

Ich werd in 2 Wochen mal wieder mit dem guten Stück raus. Bis dahin bastel ich grade an einer suuuper neuen Konstruktion für Ruten- und Fischfinderhalter. Wenn dass mal nicht die Tragkraft überfordert |uhoh: 

Sag mal bescheid, wenns wieder raus geht...evtl. kann ich mich dann ja frei machen (terminlich)

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

schöner Bericht Eurer Sofa-Tour #6  und ich hatte bei den Schuppenaalen grad noch nach Selbigem gefragt... |kopfkrat 

Was mich allerdings wundern macht, wieso sind auf einmal überall nur noch Nemo´s und grad mal deren pubertierende Brüder unterwegens?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Laggo (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Was mich allerdings wundern macht, wieso sind auf einmal überall nur noch Nemo´s und grad mal deren pubertierende Brüder unterwegens?


Das war letztes Jahr genau das selbe, die größeren kamen erst so ab Mai und im Herbst/Winter gab es fast gar keine Untermaßigen mehr |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Josi: für alle "Erfindungen" die die Dünung entdünen bin ich jederzeit zu haben  #6 
Gestern war übrigens ein Fischfinder absolut unnötig   

@MB: das haben wir uns auch gefragt - bei soviel Fischen hätte ab uns zu mal etwas Größeres dabei sein sollen daher ...

@Laggo: Danke für die Info! ICh hoffe, ich habe gaanz viel Zeit, das zu "überprüfen"   

 |wavey:


----------



## Elbhai (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hallo,


ich klinke mich hier mal einfach mit ein:

@Josi: ich habe für das Lowrance x 125 (Festmontage) einen Holzkasten gebaut. Auf den Deckel der Bildschirm und in den Kasten der Akku. Der Kasten wird bei mir mit Hilfe von 2 Spanngurten aus dem Baumarkt am BB fixiert (also Kasten soweit möglich in die Aufsetztasche und dann die Gurte je einmal um den Schlauch)


Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal ein Echolot vom BB aus in der Ostsee eingesetzt? Ich bislang nicht. 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Ron (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Dazu möchte ich mal sagen:

ICH wusste, das die beiden fangen werden!
Immerhin habe ich gestern gegen 16:30Uhr einen schwarzen Beetle an der Habichtstrasse gesehen, aus dem sogleich ein wirrer aber freundlicher "Typ" aus dem Beifahrerfenster hing und in schauspielerisch-perfekter Marnier die typische "Anglerpantomime" (Rutehaltenundkurbeln) macht...
Mir blieb Aufgrund meines Anhangs plus Kinderkarre nichts anderes übrig, als ein "Viel Spaß beim Dorschkagge abwischen" ins Fenster zu jodeln#h 

...was ja bestimmt auch Spaß gebracht HAT!:q ..oder!?

Also: PEETRI!#6 

Ähh..Sönke- ich hoffe das war Beweis genug, dass Du dich nicht um mein Töchterchen und deren Erziehung sorgen mußt!? #c


----------



## Locke (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin Moin,

ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass Josi Recht behält und ein Togiak bei ebay erscheint! Ständig dieses Gejammer, ich werde ertrinken. Eines wäre sicher gewesen, die Ostsee hätte den Jammertor in hohem Bogen an den Strand gespuckt, wenn er  ertrunken wäre!

Wirklich Schade, das wir keine Cam dabei hatten, denn die Bedingungen waren wirklich ideal und erlaubten einen entspannten Bellyausflug.

Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung!

@Laggo
Interessant! DAS muss überprüft werden! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Na siehst Du, geht doch !!!!!!!  
Ich hätte Dich gern auf Als dabei gehabt; Bärbel als BB-Azubi und dann noch so eine Heulboje..  
Bärbel hatte dann auch gleich Pech, dass weit,weit draussen eine Kammer Luft gelassen hat; aber man kommt sogar in Schräglage wieder rein.........
Nee, so schlimm war es nicht; aber alleine fahre ich nicht mehr weit raus.


----------



## theactor (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

@Reppi: jawoll! Ich auch net! Deswegen möchte ich bei den "ersten Versuchen" auch lieber einen "alten Hasen" um mich herum wissen...
Lieber ein wenig heulen, als erleben zu müssen, dass mich die Ostsee im hohen Bogen wieder "auswirft" (schön formuliert, Locke  |gr: )

@Ron: ja.. jetzt weiss ich, dass Deine Familie nicht "erfunden" ist ... es sei denn, das Frauwesen war gemietet und Du hast Alibihalber eine Barbie im Kinderwagen versteckt   *mistrauischsei* :g 
Aus lauter Angst vor "Dorschkagge" habe ich die Fische dann auch brav überm Wasser abgehakt -- im Gegensatz zu Locke, der ein paar mal mit "Wischen" beschäftigt war  :g 


Das war ein Traumabend, der hoffentlich Wiederholung findet!  #6


----------



## Ron (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

...hehe..:q 

dat Frauwesen war ne Nixe und im Wagen lagen nen Zander & ne Mefo :k ..

SO geht ein Maniac spazieren! #6 

Und das mit der Kagge kriegste auch noch hin!
Kannst Dir von Logge ja die richtige Wischtechnik zeigen lassen #v


----------



## theactor (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,



> Kannst Dir von Logge ja die richtige Wischtechnik zeigen lassen



Das hab ich ignoriert -   auf meinen PRECIOUSS-Tisch kommt keine Kagge nich    :g 

 #h


----------



## Locke (13. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



			
				Dorschklo-Anwärter schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich ignoriert -  auf meinen PRECIOUSS-Tisch kommt keine Kagge nich


NA, das wollen wir erstmal sehen, wenn die Grossväter der gestrigen Dorsche bei Dir aufm Tisch landen, dann mutiert Dein Preciouss-Tisch zur Kläranlage!



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> gleich Pech, dass weit,weit draussen eine Kammer Luft gelassen hat


Uii...das hört sich nicht gut an!

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

wenn ich hier so von Eurem Sofa-Angeln lese fällt mir ein, daß ich mir eh mal solch eine Schwimm-Insel mit Palme drauf zulegen wollte...   würdet Ihr mich beim näxten mal mitnehmen? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (14. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

@MB
Nur, wenn Du dann einen Getränkehalter hast, denn der hat uns gefehlt! :q

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Moin,

ich *bin* der Getränkehalter   #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

*DAS* ist doch mal ein Angebot  :g  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (14. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hallo Soenke ,

schade das du morgen nicht dabei sein kannst , du waerst dann Nummer 6 in unserer
Minibellyflotte . Sowie der Wind aus sieht werden wir mal nach Dazendorf und ein paar halbstarke Nemos aergern.


----------



## theactor (15. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

HI,

 #q in der Tat - ich könnte nämlich sofort wieder ...
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß  - und auf das ein paar Mehralshalbstarke rauskommen! 

 |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

#q  #q  #q  #q  #q 
Mach den doch zu deinem neuen Avantar....


----------



## theactor (15. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*



> Mach den doch zu deinem neuen Avantar



Okee.


----------



## Smallmouth (16. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hallo Soenke ,

hast nichts verpasst , waren ein paar schoene Dorsche dabei , aber du waerst wahrscheinlich nicht rausgefahren. War der erste Tag in den 2 Wochen wo ich hier war mit etwas mehr(meer)Wind.
Fuer euch geht es jetzt ja erst richtig los , dorschmaeßig war der Mai eigentlich immer ein guter Monat . Ich werde ab Montag dann wieder die Lachse und Stealies aergern


Bis dann....


----------



## theactor (16. April 2005)

*AW: my PRECIOUSSSS!*

Hi,

@SM: auch keine schlecht Alternative  #6 
Viel Spaß dabei uns mach uns mal neidisch mit ein paar funky Fangfotos!
 |wavey:


----------

